#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Firmware mod para GTS telecom - Recomendações

## oentusiasta

Oi sou novato no forum e agradeço atenção, Tenho o Super AP GTS telecom modo servidor plugado no adsl com dois clientes 24Hs, o firmware é 2.45, tenho o observado que na conexão p2p está no máximo da banda, o QOS dele não tá travando a banda!
Postem suas esperiências com este AP com algum firmware Mod, se possivel no modo servidor.

Agradeço!

----------


## 1929

> Oi sou novato no forum e agradeço atenção, Tenho o Super AP GTS telecom modo servidor plugado no adsl com dois clientes 24Hs, o firmware é 2.45, tenho o observado que na conexão p2p está no máximo da banda, o QOS dele não tá travando a banda!
> Postem suas esperiências com este AP com algum firmware Mod, se possivel no modo servidor.
> 
> Agradeço!


Faz o seguinte, manda um email para Aprouter, Wappro.com.br, wirelessrouter.com.br ou outro e expoe a situação.

Se houver compatibilidade para troca de firmware eles vão informar.

Eu tenho estes GTS mas estão como bridge. Então não preciso trocar porque o controle de banda não é feito neles.

Só aquele probleminha de alterar config via cabo, né?

Mas a qualidade da navegação para usuários mudou da noite para o dia. Mas são poucos, não dá para elogiar ainda.

----------


## oentusiasta

> Faz o seguinte, manda um email para Aprouter, Wappro.com.br, wirelessrouter.com.br ou outro e expoe a situação.
> 
> Se houver compatibilidade para troca de firmware eles vão informar.
> 
> Eu tenho estes GTS mas estão como bridge. Então não preciso trocar porque o controle de banda não é feito neles.
> 
> Só aquele probleminha de alterar config via cabo, né?
> 
> Mas a qualidade da navegação para usuários mudou da noite para o dia. Mas são poucos, não dá para elogiar ainda.


Já fiz isso, no site deles tem um link, agradeço a opinião, mas queria alguem que tenha já feito essa troca de firmware e como ficou!

----------


## oentusiasta

> Faz o seguinte, manda um email para Aprouter, Wappro.com.br, wirelessrouter.com.br ou outro e expoe a situação.
> 
> Se houver compatibilidade para troca de firmware eles vão informar.


Eu já fiz isso, que o colega citou. Queria a oipinião de quem trocou o firmware.
Postem aí galera!!!

----------


## 1929

> Eu já fiz isso, que o colega citou. Queria a oipinião de quem trocou o firmware.
> Postem aí galera!!!


Qual firmware voce achou que é compativel com o GTS?

----------


## Magal

Wappro funciona.

----------


## 1929

> Wappro funciona.


Sem falar que o suporte é excelente. 

GtS mínimo de 2 dias para responder, quando responde
Wappro responde no mesmo dia.
Eu só não vou trocar o firmware agora porque como disse estou usando em bridge e a maioria dos recursos não estou precisando.

----------


## oentusiasta

> Qual firmware voce achou que é compativel com o GTS?


No email recebido pelo suporte Wappro sobre Super AP GTS telecom:

Possuimos o firmware WAPPRO na versÃ£o 5.1 para seu AP, a licenÃ§a dele custa R$ 25,00.

____________
Atenciosamente,

Emar
Comercial

----------


## 1929

> No email recebido pelo suporte Wappro sobre Super AP GTS telecom:
> 
> Possuimos o firmware WAPPRO na versÃ£o 5.1 para seu AP, a licenÃ§a dele custa R$ 25,00.
> 
> ____________
> Atenciosamente,
> 
> Emar
> Comercial


Beleza! sempre é bom saber destas compatibilidades.

----------


## oentusiasta

> Wappro funciona.


Oi, obrigado pela dica instalei o wappro 5.0 está funcionando bem.

Quero ver como se comporta com os programas p2p, se vai travar a banda!

----------


## 1929

> Oi, obrigado pela dica instalei o wappro 5.0 está funcionando bem.
> 
> Quero ver como se comporta com os programas p2p, se vai travar a banda!


Estou curioso!

Como ficaram as outras configurações? Está reiniciando via wireless, aceita gravar alterações?

O controle de banda só funciona se estiver em modo gateway. Se tiver em bridge não funciona, né?

----------


## edcomrocha

> Wappro funciona.


 Qual das versoes da wap pro que funciona??
la tem varias, achei a 5.1 mais tem varias versoes 5.1....
to com 3 aps desse gts aqui na mina rede e só faz as alteraçoes via cabo mesmo.

Com o firware wappro vai fazer vi wlan tbm???


falow abraços

----------


## 1929

> Qual das versoes da wap pro que funciona??
> la tem varias, achei a 5.1 mais tem varias versoes 5.1....
> to com 3 aps desse gts aqui na mina rede e só faz as alteraçoes via cabo mesmo.
> 
> Com o firware wappro vai fazer vi wlan tbm???
> 
> 
> falow abraços


Fico contente que com voce também seja só via cabo. Não que eu queira mal, de jeito nenhum, mas assim fica comprovado de vêz que é um bug do firmware.
Agora te pergunto: Como pode alguém querer lançar um produto e dizer ainda que dá suporte? 
Quando se pede o suporte, tudo é interferência. Assim é fácil, passar o "bastão" para os outros. E se o cara acredita neles, como fica? Desmancha tudo, troca antenas e tudo o mais?

Felizmente eu encontrei nestes AP algo de bom, que é a transmissão e recepção. Melhorou muito para mim.
Tenho a impressão que eles tem um bom produto nas mãos mas não sabem como aproveitar.
Se tivessem a humildade de revisar o firmware, quem sabe não seria um grande produto?

Mas uma coisa que eu gostaria de saber com a troca do firmware para o wappro, é como fica a questão de setar a potencia.
No firmware original não tem. Segundo o que me disseram, é que se colocar em modo B a potencia vai automaticamente para 250mw por hardware e modo G automaticamente em 150mW.
Fiz isso e o sinal realmente aumentou. 

Estou usando AP+WDS em bridge e a perda de pacotes é insignificante. Então acho eu que não tem interferencias.
Eu achei meio estranho, pois se quero baixar a potencia não tem como?

----------


## edcomrocha

> Fico contente que com voce também seja só via cabo. Não que eu queira mal, de jeito nenhum, mas assim fica comprovado de vêz que é um bug do firmware.
> Agora te pergunto: Como pode alguém querer lançar um produto e dizer ainda que dá suporte? 
> Quando se pede o suporte, tudo é interferência. Assim é fácil, passar o "bastão" para os outros. E se o cara acredita neles, como fica? Desmancha tudo, troca antenas e tudo o mais?
> 
> Felizmente eu encontrei nestes AP algo de bom, que é a transmissão e recepção. Melhorou muito para mim.
> Tenho a impressão que eles tem um bom produto nas mãos mas não sabem como aproveitar.
> Se tivessem a humildade de revisar o firmware, quem sabe não seria um grande produto?
> 
> Mas uma coisa que eu gostaria de saber com a troca do firmware para o wappro, é como fica a questão de setar a potencia.
> ...


 
Todo mundo que comprou esse ap da Gts reclamou desse bug, mais o que me preocupa é sera que com outro firmware vai acabar com esse bug??

A questao da potencia pelo que sei quando é por hardware nao da pra aumentar nem diminuir, esse ap é igual o Zinwell que trabalha da mesma forma, eu ate achando que deve ser a mesma coisa por dentro, só nao abri pra nao perder a garantia, er ai voce sabe qual das versoes da 5.1 eu uso?? la tem mod 1 ate 4 se nao me engano

falow abraços

----------


## marciorct

Vou dar minha contribuição aqui sobre o AP GTS.

Tenho 5 APs , 1 como cliente e os demais em AP-WDS, ou seja fazendo enlaces e com clientes conectados, e todos não fazem mais nada , como controle , tudo é feito por um MK-server. O firmware antigo achei melhor, tinha como setar a potencia em % e o novo firmware tem outro bug que não foi comentado aqui, se trocar a usuário e senha de acesso por qualquer uma, não adianta, se por admin em usuário e senha , qualquer pessoa entra nele. Aqui não tive problemas de acesso com ele , só setei em acesso web na wan, e acesso eles via cabo ou por wireless, nunca travaram ou me deram aborrecimento. O resto da minha rede estou usando AP-MK e também é um sossego.

----------


## 1929

> Vou dar minha contribuição aqui sobre o AP GTS.
> 
> Tenho 5 APs , 1 como cliente e os demais em AP-WDS, ou seja fazendo enlaces e com clientes conectados, e todos não fazem mais nada , como controle , tudo é feito por um MK-server. O firmware antigo achei melhor, tinha como setar a potencia em % e o novo firmware tem outro bug que não foi comentado aqui, se trocar a usuário e senha de acesso por qualquer uma, não adianta, se por admin em usuário e senha , qualquer pessoa entra nele. Aqui não tive problemas de acesso com ele , só setei em acesso web na wan, e acesso eles via cabo ou por wireless, nunca travaram ou me deram aborrecimento. O resto da minha rede estou usando AP-MK e também é um sossego.


Eu também tenho eles como bridge e tudo entrando no servidor MK.
Onde eles estão tinha AP Alfa e havia momentos que não conseguia entrar neles. Isto acabou quando coloquei com o GTS.
Agora esta questão da senha é criítica mesmo. Eu até ia fazer isto amanhã, alterar a senha, mas vou esperar.

----------


## oentusiasta

> Estou curioso!
> 
> Como ficaram as outras configurações? Está reiniciando via wireless, aceita gravar alterações?
> 
> O controle de banda só funciona se estiver em modo gateway. Se tiver em bridge não funciona, né?


Até agora não testei via wireless, pois o meu problema era configurar travamento de banda na rede p2p, os donwloads comuns estão segurando, mas no emule continua mesma coisa baixa com banda total!

----------


## oentusiasta

> Qual das versoes da wap pro que funciona??
> la tem varias, achei a 5.1 mais tem varias versoes 5.1....
> to com 3 aps desse gts aqui na mina rede e só faz as alteraçoes via cabo mesmo.
> 
> Com o firware wappro vai fazer vi wlan tbm???
> 
> 
> falow abraços


Estou usando wappro 5.0 mod4 para genéricos.

----------


## oentusiasta

> Vou dar minha contribuição aqui sobre o AP GTS.
> 
> Tenho 5 APs , 1 como cliente e os demais em AP-WDS, ou seja fazendo enlaces e com clientes conectados, e todos não fazem mais nada , como controle , tudo é feito por um MK-server. O firmware antigo achei melhor, tinha como setar a potencia em % e o novo firmware tem outro bug que não foi comentado aqui, se trocar a usuário e senha de acesso por qualquer uma, não adianta, se por admin em usuário e senha , qualquer pessoa entra nele. Aqui não tive problemas de acesso com ele , só setei em acesso web na wan, e acesso eles via cabo ou por wireless, nunca travaram ou me deram aborrecimento. O resto da minha rede estou usando AP-MK e também é um sossego.


Em outro tópico falaram isto que você disse "funciona muito bem como bridge e repetidor", minha rede é pequena pelo que consta dá pro gasto mas meu problema é o emule e os torrents.

----------


## oentusiasta

> O firmware antigo achei melhor, tinha como setar a potencia em % e o novo firmware tem outro bug que não foi comentado aqui, se trocar a usuário e senha de acesso por qualquer uma, não adianta, se por admin em usuário e senha , qualquer pessoa entra nele.


Com o wappro 5.0 mod4 (genérico) parou este bug.

----------


## marciorct

Sendo sincero, nunca usei APs com controle de banda, recomendo voce pensar num servidor para gerenciar

----------


## 1929

> Até agora não testei via wireless, pois o meu problema era configurar travamento de banda na rede p2p, os donwloads comuns estão segurando, mas no emule continua mesma coisa baixa com banda total!


É que os caras lá também estão trabalhando para contornar o controle de banda que os provedores implementam.
Tem até um tópico aqui "maldito ares", onde tem mais informações.

Estes sites tem deixado o pessoal de cabelo branco.

----------


## 1929

Algum dia alguém vai achar um meio eficiente. Aí eles estudam mais um pouco e quebram o bloqueio.
Eu havia pensado numa maneira de controlar pelo tamanho do arquivo.
Veja o tópico "controle de banda diferente".
Um colega lá chegou até a tentar, mas aí o usuário quebra em arquivos menores e "passa a boiada inteira'.
Mas acho que para arquivos bem grandes mesmo quebrando com gerenciadores de downloads em 10 partes por ex. ainda para um arquivo de 15 mega por ex. ficaria com 1.5 e assim um filtro que reduzisse a velocidade quando acima de 1 mega já não deixaria passar.
Mas não tenho experiencia para tanto.
Ficamos no aguardo de alguém com uma solução.

----------


## oentusiasta

> Algum dia alguém vai achar um meio eficiente. Aí eles estudam mais um pouco e quebram o bloqueio.
> Eu havia pensado numa maneira de controlar pelo tamanho do arquivo.
> Veja o tópico "controle de banda diferente".
> Um colega lá chegou até a tentar, mas aí o usuário quebra em arquivos menores e "passa a boiada inteira'.
> Mas acho que para arquivos bem grandes mesmo quebrando com gerenciadores de downloads em 10 partes por ex. ainda para um arquivo de 15 mega por ex. ficaria com 1.5 e assim um filtro que reduzisse a velocidade quando acima de 1 mega já não deixaria passar.
> Mas não tenho experiencia para tanto.
> Ficamos no aguardo de alguém com uma solução.


Pelo que entendi é um problema crônico dos aps em geral? Não tem um controle essas redes p2p (emule, torrent).

Somente um servidor dedicado resolveria o problema !?

----------


## 1929

> Pelo que entendi é um problema crônico dos aps em geral? Não tem um controle essas redes p2p (emule, torrent).
> 
> Somente um servidor dedicado resolveria o problema !?


Não é bem assim não. Até o Mikrotik apanha com estes sites.
Pelo que eu li ainda não apareceu uma solução definitiva.

Mas o AlexandreCorrea esteve bem perto. 
Veja o tópico:
https://under-linux.org/forums/mikro...diferente.html


Quem sabe mais umas mexidas ele ou outro acha a solução.

----------


## Dudusat

Eu me registrei aqui só pra dizer quer, o controle de banda e filtro de sites nesse AP só funciona nas versões em ingles

Na release 3 funciona a v1.4, a 2.28 em portugues não funciona bem

Na release 3D funciona a v1.4, a 2.45 e 2.46 em portugues não funciona bem

nas versões em ingles funciona tudo..

----------


## oentusiasta

> Eu me registrei aqui só pra dizer quer, o controle de banda e filtro de sites nesse AP só funciona nas versões em ingles
> 
> Na release 3 funciona a v1.4, a 2.28 em portugues não funciona bem
> 
> Na release 3D funciona a v1.4, a 2.45 e 2.46 em portugues não funciona bem
> 
> nas versões em ingles funciona tudo..


Você está falando do firmware original do aparelho?

Já experimentou outro firmware modificado nele?

Experimentei o wappro nele e pelo menos segurou o gerenciador de donwloads coisa que achei um avanço mas o emule e bittorrent baixo com banda total.

----------


## Dudusat

Sim estou falando a versão original em ingles só la que funciona tudo.

Sim eu já testei uma firmware AP Router 6.1 no meu AP RELEASE 3d rodou normal

----------


## 1929

> Sim estou falando a versão original em ingles só la que funciona tudo.
> 
> Sim eu já testei uma firmware AP Router 6.1 no meu AP RELEASE 3d rodou normal


Onde eu acho a versão original? Procurei mas não encontrei. Estes caras importam o miolo e trocam o nome da marca.

----------


## Dudusat

> Onde eu acho a versão original? Procurei mas não encontrei. Estes caras importam o miolo e trocam o nome da marca.


Se a sua release for só 3 não tem como, mais se for a 3d é só você vai ter que pedir a versão no suporte da gts telecom

----------


## 1929

> Se a sua release for só 3 não tem como, mais se for a 3d é só você vai ter que pedir a versão no suporte da gts telecom


Putz!

Os Aps estão que é uma beleza em bridge. Não tenho usado dos recursos deles. Só me incomoda o fato de não conseguir fazer qualquer alteração via wireless, só via cabo. Numa emergência, é baixar tudo ou ter sempre um cabo de rede lá de cima disponível aqui em baixo, já que estão em repetidoras.

Aquele suporte é fraco.
Todas as vezes que fiz algum questionamento, as respostas foram muito evasivas, dando margem a várias interpretações. E isto depois de 2 ou 3 dias.

----------


## edcomrocha

Tenhos 4 agora aki na minha rede como cliente, coloquei o firmware AP ROUTER 6.1 e agora ta rodando blz, ate via wireless faz alteraçoes

----------


## oentusiasta

> Estes caras importam o miolo e trocam o nome da marca.


Está desconfiado de que se trate de outro aparelho com uma embalagem diferente? Qual?

----------


## 1929

> Está desconfiado de que se trate de outro aparelho com uma embalagem diferente? Qual?


Não sei, mas como disseram que com o firmware original em inglês, ele funciona tudo, fiquei pensando nesta possibilidade.
Penso até que todos os APs no mercado não são nacionais. Quase tudo é made in China. Mas tem China e tem também chilingling.
Aquela China do pasado em que tudo era tranqueira já está mudando. Agora que eles já tem o mercado mundial de chilingling eles estão investindo em qualidade em muitos setores. Mão de obra barata, competente e dedicada ao trabalho... mas isso é outro papo para outro tópico. 

Afinal aquela regra, "nada se cria, tudo se copia" é bem verdadeira. Parece que a maioria dos fabricantes nacionais importam os originais, às vezes trocam aparencia e homologam suas marcas.

É o caso das antenas hyperlink e as "nacionais" OIW, fato este abertamente admitido pela OIW.

----------


## oentusiasta

> Não sei, mas como disseram que com o firmware original em inglês, ele funciona tudo, fiquei pensando nesta possibilidade.
> Penso até que todos os APs no mercado não são nacionais. Quase tudo é made in China. Mas tem China e tem também chilingling.
> Aquela China do pasado em que tudo era tranqueira já está mudando. Agora que eles já tem o mercado mundial de chilingling eles estão investindo em qualidade em muitos setores. Mão de obra barata, competente e dedicada ao trabalho... mas isso é outro papo para outro tópico. 
> 
> Afinal aquela regra, "nada se cria, tudo se copia" é bem verdadeira. Parece que a maioria dos fabricantes nacionais importam os originais, às vezes trocam aparencia e homologam suas marcas.
> 
> É o caso das antenas hyperlink e as "nacionais" OIW, fato este abertamente admitido pela OIW.


Você citou isso, mas e outro forum, acho que aqui mesmo, falaram de um modelo que é parecido com ele (talves o Zinwell G120), procurei o tópico mas não o achei, mas vou continuar procurando pois é uma informação válida para futuras atualizações de firmware.

----------


## 1929

> Você citou isso, mas e outro forum, acho que aqui mesmo, falaram de um modelo que é parecido com ele (talves o Zinwell G120), procurei o tópico mas não o achei, mas vou continuar procurando pois é uma informação válida para futuras atualizações de firmware.


Não sei dizer se é realmente o mesmo. Mas como os dois dizem que tem 250mW por hardware, pode ser por ai que se desconfie que seja o mesmo.

Os meus GTS, estou satisfeito, apesar daqueles probleminhas já citados. É que a rede como um todo ficou muito mais leve com eles. Tudo com o Mikrotik embaixo como servidor.
No entanto eu gostaria de usar uma potencia menor, mas o suporte me informou que ou é 250 no modo B ou 150 no modo G. Não tem opção de escolher menor potencia.

----------


## oentusiasta

> Não sei dizer se é realmente o mesmo. Mas como os dois dizem que tem 250mW por hardware, pode ser por ai que se desconfie que seja o mesmo.
> 
> Os meus GTS, estou satisfeito, apesar daqueles probleminhas já citados. É que a rede como um todo ficou muito mais leve com eles. Tudo com o Mikrotik embaixo como servidor.
> No entanto eu gostaria de usar uma potencia menor, mas o suporte me informou que ou é 250 no modo B ou 150 no modo G. Não tem opção de escolher menor potencia.


Tanto o wappro como aprouter(o qual está funcionando bem no meu) servem para o modo que você usa e poderá baixar ou aumentar a potencia de 16mw a 400mw, o meu está em 100mw e chega a 600 metros com 96% de sinal. Porque não testa em um o firmware aprouter para ver se fica legal acho que esse bug, da configuração só por lan, pode resolver. A vantagem desse ap ter esse chipset rtl 8186 que é muito dificil dar problema (feito de modo correto) na alteração do firmware.

----------


## tom13

> Não sei dizer se é realmente o mesmo. Mas como os dois dizem que tem 250mW por hardware, pode ser por ai que se desconfie que seja o mesmo.
> 
> Os meus GTS, estou satisfeito, apesar daqueles probleminhas já citados. É que a rede como um todo ficou muito mais leve com eles. Tudo com o Mikrotik embaixo como servidor.
> No entanto eu gostaria de usar uma potencia menor, mas o suporte me informou que ou é 250 no modo B ou 150 no modo G. Não tem opção de escolher menor potencia.


Boa noite galera,

Tenho o super ap gts, eles lançaram recentemente o fw 2.46 e eu já atualizei, estou usando como AP, o acesso via wifi está ok, um pouco lento como a própria autenticação PPoe, mas funciona, o controle de banda por qos na versão tupiniquim 2.45 não funcionava, porém na versão atual está mais ou menos, detalhe se você usar o Iobit pra download você consegue o máximo de banda.

Nunca usei em inglês e outras versões já citadas, mas será que vale a pena agora?

abraços e obrigado a todos pelas experiências compartilhadas.

----------


## 1929

Eu acabei trocando o firmware para o aprouter 6.1.
Resolvi o problema da alteração do firmware remotamente.
E também a potência. Deixei baixa, em 32mw para distancia de 1200 metros. Mas já testei em 16mw e vai muito bem. A latencia caiu. Ping diminuiu sensivelmente

Agora estou com o zoneone para testar mas ainda não fiz a troca. Acho que até nem vou mais testar de tão bom que ficou






> Boa noite galera,
> 
> Tenho o super ap gts, eles lançaram recentemente o fw 2.46 e eu já atualizei, estou usando como AP, o acesso via wifi está ok, um pouco lento como a própria autenticação PPoe, mas funciona, o controle de banda por qos na versão tupiniquim 2.45 não funcionava, porém na versão atual está mais ou menos, detalhe se você usar o Iobit pra download você consegue o máximo de banda.
> 
> Nunca usei em inglês e outras versões já citadas, mas será que vale a pena agora?
> 
> abraços e obrigado a todos pelas experiências compartilhadas.

----------


## Dudusat

> Boa noite galera,
> 
> Tenho o super ap gts, eles lançaram recentemente o fw 2.46 e eu já atualizei, estou usando como AP, o acesso via wifi está ok, um pouco lento como a própria autenticação PPoe, mas funciona, o controle de banda por qos na versão tupiniquim 2.45 não funcionava, porém na versão atual está mais ou menos, detalhe se você usar o Iobit pra download você consegue o máximo de banda.
> 
> Nunca usei em inglês e outras versões já citadas, mas será que vale a pena agora?
> 
> abraços e obrigado a todos pelas experiências compartilhadas.


 
Olá bom dia 
Essas versões em português, ja testei todas que sairam até hoje
Nenhuma presta ñ funciona
VLW

----------


## oentusiasta

Olá pensei que este tópico já estava morto, mas está em pleno vapor! É tenho dúvidas de como você testou seu controle de banda explique mais... qual é a configuração que está usando no super AP e que programas você usou para testar!

Um abraço a todos. 




> Boa noite galera,
> 
> Tenho o super ap gts, eles lançaram recentemente o fw 2.46 e eu já atualizei, estou usando como AP, o acesso via wifi está ok, um pouco lento como a própria autenticação PPoe, mas funciona, o controle de banda por qos na versão tupiniquim 2.45 não funcionava, porém na versão atual está mais ou menos, detalhe se você usar o Iobit pra download você consegue o máximo de banda.
> 
> Nunca usei em inglês e outras versões já citadas, mas será que vale a pena agora?
> 
> abraços e obrigado a todos pelas experiências compartilhadas.

----------


## oentusiasta

> Eu acabei trocando o firmware para o aprouter 6.1.
> Resolvi o problema da alteração do firmware remotamente.
> E também a potência. Deixei baixa, em 32mw para distancia de 1200 metros. Mas já testei em 16mw e vai muito bem. A latencia caiu. Ping diminuiu sensivelmente
> 
> Agora estou com o zoneone para testar mas ainda não fiz a troca. Acho que até nem vou mais testar de tão bom que ficou


Caramba! 1200 metros com 32 mw! qual é a sua antena de saída? A latencia está em quanto? a minha fica presa nos 70% com 100 mw não tras grandes problemas pelo menos eu acho.

----------


## 1929

Na base tenho torre com 19 metros e uma corneta da Pluton PTX18 de 15 dbi e montei com polarização horizontal pra este ptp.
E outros aps com panelinha de 60 graus da aquário pra distribuição na volta da torre.
No ponto distante tenho torre com 18 metros e uma panelinha de 12 dbi da Aquário que também está em pol horizontal para receber o sinal da Pluton.

Antes eu tinha uma OIW de 14 dbi setorial que dizem ser a mesma hyperlink e o sinal era menor, por isso tirei fora. E usava tudo com polarização vertical.
Nesta distância tenho 60% em 32mw. Quando deixo em 16mW cai para 50% mas zera a perda de pacotes quando faço a leitura em WDS->estatísticas. E a taxa fica entre 24 e 48 mbps. Se levantar a potencia esta taxa cai.

Antes eu tinha latencia alta e com 400mw as vêzes não conseguia nem entrar nos rádios. Fui baixando e observando. Achei o melhor resultado em 16mW. Mas como tenho receio de ser uma potencia tão baixa, deixei em 32mw. Não cai nunca, nem trava.
O ping fica em 6 a 10 ms.
Uso tudo em bridge e um servidor mikrotik fazendo tudo.







> Caramba! 1200 metros com 32 mw! qual é a sua antena de saída? A latencia está em quanto? a minha fica presa nos 70% com 100 mw não tras grandes problemas pelo menos eu acho.

----------


## oentusiasta

> Na base tenho torre com 19 metros e uma corneta da Pluton PTX18 de 15 dbi e montei com polarização horizontal pra este ptp.
> E outros aps com panelinha de 60 graus da aquário pra distribuição na volta da torre.
> No ponto distante tenho torre com 18 metros e uma panelinha de 12 dbi da Aquário que também está em pol horizontal para receber o sinal da Pluton.
> 
> Antes eu tinha uma OIW de 14 dbi setorial que dizem ser a mesma hyperlink e o sinal era menor, por isso tirei fora. E usava tudo com polarização vertical.
> Nesta distância tenho 60% em 32mw. Quando deixo em 16mW cai para 50% mas zera a perda de pacotes quando faço a leitura em WDS->estatísticas. E a taxa fica entre 24 e 48 mbps. Se levantar a potencia esta taxa cai.
> 
> Antes eu tinha latencia alta e com 400mw as vêzes não conseguia nem entrar nos rádios. Fui baixando e observando. Achei o melhor resultado em 16mW. Mas como tenho receio de ser uma potencia tão baixa, deixei em 32mw. Não cai nunca, nem trava.
> O ping fica em 6 a 10 ms.
> Uso tudo em bridge e um servidor mikrotik fazendo tudo.


Também estou usando o ap em ponte (bridge). Estou pensando baixar a potencia mas a preguiça de mecher no que está dando certo não me deixa, tava preocupado com a latencia de 70%, mas não tem perda de pacote e o ping fica alto em torno de 2 ms, há uma distancia máxima de 600 metros, minha antena é uma omni aquario de 12db no ap e panelinha de 12 db nos clientes, pra essa distancia joga um sinal legal, quando estava usando o firmware wappro 5.1 conectava mas o cliente não navegava, derepente é culpa da potencia, mas com certeza agora vou baixar pelo menos na metade. O que vale de fato é o conjunto para funcionar em harmonia, não é? 
Agora uma pergunta para rodar o mikrotic o servidor precisa ser uma máquina boa ?

----------


## 1929

2ms e você acha alto?

Com menor potencia o sinal fica mais limpo e consequentemente os pacotes vão fluir mais rapidamente.
Experimenta baixar aos poucos e testa.
Para o servidor tenho um Athlon 64 2x com 2 giga de ram, mas não precisa muito. O mikrotik é leve. Não deu diferença de quando era um celeron com 512 de ram.






> Também estou usando o ap em ponte (bridge). Estou pensando baixar a potencia mas a preguiça de mecher no que está dando certo não me deixa, tava preocupado com a latencia de 70%, mas não tem perda de pacote e o ping fica alto em torno de 2 ms, há uma distancia máxima de 600 metros, minha antena é uma omni aquario de 12db no ap e panelinha de 12 db nos clientes, pra essa distancia joga um sinal legal, quando estava usando o firmware wappro 5.1 conectava mas o cliente não navegava, derepente é culpa da potencia, mas com certeza agora vou baixar pelo menos na metade. O que vale de fato é o conjunto para funcionar em harmonia, não é? 
> Agora uma pergunta para rodar o mikrotic o servidor precisa ser uma máquina boa ?

----------


## tom13

Bem pessoal, mais uma vez estou por aqui, continuo novato no assunto, porém falando sobre o GTS Super AP, a versão atual é a 2.58 PT-BR e sinceramente não tive problemas na configuração por enquanto... em relação a controle de banda sugiro pegar links iguais de um mesmo servidor com arquivos grandes tipo jogos e simultaneamente baixar em várias máquinas e ver no que dá.

Nesta última versão meu AP ficou instável, mas acredito que é problema na placa mesmo, visto que oscilava muito e sempre que eu mudava a banda de B para G não havia qualquer mudança em relação ao sinal ou até mesmo velocidade.

Coloquei uma antena de 10 Dbi super booster, mas aparenta ser a mesma coisa de uma antena de 5 Dbi.

Mandei meu AP pra fábrica e espero receber um novo essa semana, pressionem os caras que eles estão ficando loucos com reclamações, a propósito por onde passo todos falam bem do hardware, mas do software as opiniões ainda não são tão boas,

Boa semana pessoal,

Tom.

----------


## 1929

> Bem pessoal, mais uma vez estou por aqui, continuo novato no assunto, porém falando sobre o GTS Super AP, a versão atual é a 2.58 PT-BR e sinceramente não tive problemas na configuração por enquanto... em relação a controle de banda sugiro pegar links iguais de um mesmo servidor com arquivos grandes tipo jogos e simultaneamente baixar em várias máquinas e ver no que dá.
> 
> Nesta última versão meu AP ficou instável, mas acredito que é problema na placa mesmo, visto que oscilava muito e sempre que eu mudava a banda de B para G não havia qualquer mudança em relação ao sinal ou até mesmo velocidade.
> 
> Coloquei uma antena de 10 Dbi super booster, mas aparenta ser a mesma coisa de uma antena de 5 Dbi.
> 
> Mandei meu AP pra fábrica e espero receber um novo essa semana, pressionem os caras que eles estão ficando loucos com reclamações, a propósito por onde passo todos falam bem do hardware, mas do software as opiniões ainda não são tão boas,
> 
> Boa semana pessoal,
> ...


Possivelmente eles vão alegar que não acharam nada no AP e vão te devolver.
Eles nem sabem que podem trocar o firmware pelo AProuter 6.1, ou não querem admitir.
Pode fazer a troca, usando o tutorial que está no site da AProuter que não tem erro.
Fica outro AP. Eu tenho 6 deles instalados, além de alguns Alfa e não quero outros. Tudo funciona agora no GTS. E Baixa a potencia que trabalha melhor ainda.

----------


## Charlton

Boa tade tenho um Ap gts e vc podeesplicar melhor como funciona esse negocio de potencia ? onde devo mecher no meu gts para modificar issoobrigado

----------


## 1929

> Boa tade tenho um Ap gts e vc podeesplicar melhor como funciona esse negocio de potencia ? onde devo mecher no meu gts para modificar issoobrigado


O firmware original do GTS não tem controle de potencia.
Quando seleciona modo B ele seta a potencia em 250mW. Quando em modo G, seta em 100mW.

Troca o firmware para o Aprouter 6.1 que é compatível. Ai voce vai ter como baixar a potencia até 16mw
E outra coisa. O firmware do GTS não trabalha muito bem com acesso remoto. Ele muitas vezes não grava as alterações. Leitura de site survey muitas vezes também não entra.
Com Aprouter acaba com tudo isso.

----------


## Jackal33

Preciso de ajuda...tenho um AP GTS 78-0454ARG Release 4(cor cinza), qual firmware Aprouter ou Wapro q funciona nele?

----------


## 1929

> Preciso de ajuda...tenho um AP GTS 78-0454ARG Release 4(cor cinza), qual firmware Aprouter ou Wapro q funciona nele?


Aprouter 6.1 vai bem. Mas se entrar em contato com eles, vão dizer que não aceita a troca.
Mas aceita sim, Troquei em vários e não houve problemas de instalação. E os recursos só aumentaram. Segue bem direitinho os passos de atualização que não tem erro.

Os meus são release 3D. Mas acho que isso não muda muito, pois na verdade não foi feito alterações no projeto eletrônico. O chipset continua sendo o mesmo.

----------


## Jackal33

Tentei o mod pra generico com 5 portas mas n deu, ou é outro?
Obrigado!

----------


## 1929

> Tentei o mod pra generico com 5 portas mas n deu, ou é outro?
> Obrigado!


É este mesmo.
Segui os passos no manual? Tem que entrar via ftp para fazer a atuallização. E depois de instalado, a primeira coisa fazer no firmware novo é entrar com a chave de licença.
Esta chave é baseada no MAC do AP.
Fez tudo isso?

----------


## Jackal33

A tah vou fazer de novo...vlw!

----------


## 1929

> A tah vou fazer de novo...vlw!


Aguardo por aqui. Tu já tem a licença?

----------


## Jackal33

Vlw amigo! O AProuter 6.1 funcionou perfeitamente...Obrigado!

----------


## Charlton

Boa tarde, tenho um AP GTS e gostaria de saber como usa-lo corretamente, não estou usando os Qos, pois qaundo usei deu problema de conflito de IP, como faço pra aproveitar bem as funções dos radios

----------


## 1929

> Boa tarde, tenho um AP GTS e gostaria de saber como usa-lo corretamente, não estou usando os Qos, pois qaundo usei deu problema de conflito de IP, como faço pra aproveitar bem as funções dos radios


Troca o firmware para o Aprouter 6.1 que não vai se arrepender. O rádio é muito bom, mas o firmware deixa a desejar.

----------


## sergiofsm

> É este mesmo.
> Segui os passos no manual? Tem que entrar via ftp para fazer a atuallização. E depois de instalado, a primeira coisa fazer no firmware novo é entrar com a chave de licença.
> Esta chave é baseada no MAC do AP.
> Fez tudo isso?


Olá amigo, tbm tenho esse ap GTS e gostaria de atualizar para o approuter 6.1
poderia me passa a Firmware para GTS telecom com a licença para o meu MAC que é: 000EE8D3E3AB
baixei aqui a Fimware do próprio site approuter mas andei lendo que essas versões estão travadas para o gerador de licenças que tbm baixei de um outro site, ai, fiquei com receio de atualizar e perder o AP.
Se vc tiver essa Fimware pode me passar por e-mail?
Desde já agradeço
Meu e-mail é: [email protected]
Obrigado

----------


## Poemander

Olá a todos os amigos do fórum...

Comprei um AP Super GTS para iniciar um provedor via rádio e minhas dúvidas são: Esse Ap foi uma boa escolha? Quantos clientes eu posso colocar utilizando uma conexão de 600kbps? E quantos em uma de 1mb?


Desde já agradeço... Forte abraço...

----------


## sergiofsm

> Olá a todos os amigos do fórum...
> 
> Comprei um AP Super GTS para iniciar um provedor via rádio e minhas dúvidas são: Esse Ap foi uma boa escolha? Quantos clientes eu posso colocar utilizando uma conexão de 600kbps? E quantos em uma de 1mb?
> 
> 
> Desde já agradeço... Forte abraço...


Olá, sim, o AP GTS é muito bom, quanto a quantidade de clientes, isso vai depender do seu ADSL, ou seja, a quantidade de banda larga que vc contratou e quanto pretende repassar para cada cliente.
Em média ele segura aqui para mim, entre 20 a 30 clientes conectados ao mesmo tempo entre LAN e WAN, com um link ADSL de quatro MBPS.
Mas te aconselho a usar nele o FIMWARE APROUTER 7.3 que vc encontrará neste link:
Mundo Wi-Fi - Downloads - GTS com AProuter 7.3
Mas antes de baixar, vc precisa se registra no mundo wi-fi para ter acesso ao download que também terá o tutorial e a ferramenta para gerar a licença e os procedimentos de como fazer a alteração.
Eu primeiro coloquei o FIMWARE APROUTER 6.1 que o amigo Carlos acima me passou, que também e muito boa, mas depois encontrei os procedimentos para colocar a 7.3 no link que repasso que tem muito mais opções de controle e funciona muito bem para esse AP.
Quanto a FIMWARE original do GTS, ela tem melhor aparência, mas é muito ordinária no funcionamento. Aqui quando conectavam mais de 3 clientes ao mesmo tempo o desempenho da rede ficava muito ruim, sem contar os bugs, como: Conflitos de IP mesmo cadastrando IP FIXO para cada maquina, perca de acesso ao AP pelo HTTP e outras coisas mais.
Bom, fica aqui a minha dica para um bom funcionamento do GTS, mas lembro que estou apenas repassando algo que para mim deu certo em 5 aps destes, assim como para muitos outros que vc pode comprovar se fizer buscas a respeito.
Mas, não me responsabilizo se algo der errado no seu, então sugiro que leia bem os procedimentos e só faça quando tiver a certeza que entendeu.
se seguir tudo direitinho, não vai ter erro!
Para configurar depois da auteração se não souber como se faz, entre aqui para ver uma vídeo aula de configuração no site :VÃ­deo Aula AP Router
No mais, desejo boa sorte e um bom proveito do seu GTS.

----------


## Charlton

> Olá amigo, tbm tenho esse ap GTS e gostaria de atualizar para o approuter 6.1
> poderia me passa a Firmware para GTS telecom com a licença para o meu MAC que é: 000EE8D3E3AB
> baixei aqui a Fimware do próprio site approuter mas andei lendo que essas versões estão travadas para o gerador de licenças que tbm baixei de um outro site, ai, fiquei com receio de atualizar e perder o AP.
> Se vc tiver essa Fimware pode me passar por e-mail?
> Desde já agradeço
> Meu e-mail é: [email protected]
> Obrigado


 
Bom dia amigo, entra no meu msn pra trocarmos ideias. [email protected], tenho uma dica pra vc

----------


## sergiofsm

> Bom dia amigo, entra no meu msn pra trocarmos ideias. [email protected], tenho uma dica pra vc


Ok Amigo, fale-me em que hora costuma ficar on line, que entro para falarmos um pouco.
Mas se for possivel, adianta uma parte aqui mesmo ou por meu e-mail para que eu tire essa minha curiosidade de querer saber sua dica?
Obrigado e até mais

----------


## Charlton

fico a maior parte do dia é só me add, ok pelo msn é melhor.... aguardo

----------


## LessaJr

Olá,
essa é minha primeira postagem neste fórum e já peço ajuda na minha rede doméstica.

Lí todo o tópico sobre o GTS e sobre a substituição do Firmware, atualmete uso o original (2.59) licensiado configurado com PPPoE, QoS e mantenho o _Wireless desabilitado_ por não ter demanda.

O que me deixa chateado é que com o firmware original eu não consigo configurar um IP fixo pra cada MAC e conseguentemente manter um controle de banda mais confiável e detalhado.

Percebo que mesmo configurando um IP fixo pelo PC o roteador relaciona um IP diferente na listagem de clientes ativos e quando não atribui outro IP o PC não entra na relação de clientes, fica tipo... _invisível_.

E por fim não consigo manter a hora atualizada, nem configurando a atualização automática. Com isso o arquivo de Log fica uma bagunça.

Então fica a dúvida, esses Firmware da AProuter dão condição de configurar o IP conforme MAC e manter a estabilidade e confiabilidade nas informações, relacionado aos clientes ativos, sendo IP fixo ou não, e possuem atualização decente da hora?

Toda minha experiência foi adquirida lendo nos fóruns e tentando configurar, portanto se as perguntas são tolas eu peço desculpas.

Aguardo qualquer palpite.

----------


## sergiofsm

> Olá,
> essa é minha primeira postagem neste fórum e já peço ajuda na minha rede doméstica.
> 
> Lí todo o tópico sobre o GTS e sobre a substituição do Firmware, atualmete uso o original (2.59) licensiado configurado com PPPoE, QoS e mantenho o _Wireless desabilitado_ por não ter demanda.
> 
> O que me deixa chateado é que com o firmware original eu não consigo configurar um IP fixo pra cada MAC e conseguentemente manter um controle de banda mais confiável e detalhado.
> 
> Percebo que mesmo configurando um IP fixo pelo PC o roteador relaciona um IP diferente na listagem de clientes ativos e quando não atribui outro IP o PC não entra na relação de clientes, fica tipo... _invisível_.
> 
> ...


 Caro amigo, suas perguntas não são tolas, mas típicas de quem busca se aprimorar no que faz.
Por isso respondo a vc com maior prazer!
Referente as perguntas, tudo que vc citou são fatos verídicos que realmente acontece com esses fimwares do GTS Só que esse fimware que vc apresentou, eu não conheço... Não seria 1.8?... O seu AP é o prata ou o branco e azul?
Bom, vamos ao que interessa: como eu disse para o amigo a cima, o GTS é muito bom, mas as fimwares deles ficam muito a desejar... o suporte deles então nem se fala.
Fugindo do tema um pouco, só para que tenha idéia, mandei um e-mail para eles faz 15 dias como forma de testá-los, justamente questionando o porque de tudo isso que vc está citando agora e eu tbm pude comprovar nos meus, só para ver o que me respondiam e até hoje nada me mandaram.
Justamente por isso, resolvi colocar esse AP ROUTER 7.3 nos meus...E para a minha surpresa, tudo esta funcionando bem desde então! Faço controle de banda tanto por MAC como por IP`s para os meus clientes, prendo IP`s aos MAC`s e tudo está funcionando 99%, tanto na segurança como no sinal Wi-Fi.
Para que tenha uma noção, estou jogando sinal mais longe que com alguns TP-Links que já estava antes, acreditando serem melhores que esse GTS, mas descobri com esse fimware AP ROUTER que o que não corresponde a eficiência do GTS, são esses fimwares de meia boca que eles disponibilizam para o ap, acredito que eles anda não se deram conta que estão se queimando com os clientes que nem imaginam que tem essa opção de trocar fimware.
Bom, já te dei a minha opinião, agora cabe a vc decidir o que fazer.
Abraços e boa sorte.

----------


## sergiofsm

> fico a maior parte do dia é só me add, ok pelo msn é melhor.... aguardo


Ok amigão, logo logo estaremos falando então, abraços e té lá!!!

----------


## Charlton

meu amigo, tenho tres GTS aquele branco e azul, fiz a atualização não mudou muita coisa, bem em relação ao atendimento deles, realmente fica a desejá, tenho o msn de um tecnico deles, gastei muita grana com ligação de Belém para SP, pra poder ter alguma informação pois meus radios não estavam funcionando bem, fico pertubando os caras pelo msn notei q eles ficam meios chateados pois sempre que tenho duvidas pergunto a eles. Agora quero atualizar o meu GTS com o Firmware do Ap router vc sabe onde posso pegar pra poder mudar os meus? te agradeço pela ajuda

----------


## 1929

Sabe o que mais irrita no firmware original dos GTS? Tu fazer uma alteração de config e ele não grava.
E também quando tu tenta entrar no rádio, fica demorando. Ás vêzes até 30 minutos.

Com o firmware da Aprouter, o radio muda totalmente. Grava tudo na hora, em 30 segundos e para entrar também é na hora. Sem falar na possibilidade de setar a potencia para menor.
Eta firmwarezinho ruim este original.

O firmware tem no site da aprouter para baixar.

----------


## sergiofsm

> meu amigo, tenho tres GTS aquele branco e azul, fiz a atualização não mudou muita coisa, bem em relação ao atendimento deles, realmente fica a desejá, tenho o msn de um tecnico deles, gastei muita grana com ligação de Belém para SP, pra poder ter alguma informação pois meus radios não estavam funcionando bem, fico pertubando os caras pelo msn notei q eles ficam meios chateados pois sempre que tenho duvidas pergunto a eles. Agora quero atualizar o meu GTS com o Firmware do Ap router vc sabe onde posso pegar pra poder mudar os meus? te agradeço pela ajuda


 Sim, vc poderá baixá-los no link que eu disponibilizei para o amigo a cima do Mundo Wi-Fi, isso se pretende colocar nos seus o 7.3, mas terá que se registrar para baixar...se quiser o 6.1 ou qualquer um desses dois sem ter que se registrar lá, posso te passar se me deixar seu E-mail.
Só não te aconselho a baixá-los direto do site ap router, dizem que eles deram um jeito de travar os fimwares para quem gerar o mac com o gerador.
Se vc esperar até amanhã de noite e me passar seu e-mail, eu te mando!
Só não faço isso agora, porque estou na casa de minha mãe, porem sem asseço a eles.
Aproveita entra lá no www.aprouter.com.br e ver o vídeo e os simuladores do modo de como se faz a configuração, assim vc já vai se familiarizando com o fimware.
Qualquer coisa é só falar.

----------


## LessaJr

> Caro amigo, suas perguntas não são tolas, mas típicas de quem busca se aprimorar no que faz.
> Por isso respondo a vc com maior prazer!
> Referente as perguntas, tudo que vc citou são fatos verídicos que realmente acontece com esses fimwares do GTS Só que esse fimware que vc apresentou, eu não conheço... Não seria 1.8?... O seu AP é o prata ou o branco e azul?
> Bom, vamos ao que interessa: como eu disse para o amigo a cima, o GTS é muito bom, mas as fimwares deles ficam muito a desejar... o suporte deles então nem se fala.
> Fugindo do tema um pouco, só para que tenha idéia, mandei um e-mail para eles faz 15 dias como forma de testá-los, justamente questionando o porque de tudo isso que vc está citando agora e eu tbm pude comprovar nos meus, só para ver o que me respondiam e até hoje nada me mandaram.
> Justamente por isso, resolvi colocar esse AP ROUTER 7.3 nos meus...E para a minha surpresa, tudo esta funcionando bem desde então! Faço controle de banda tanto por MAC como por IP`s para os meus clientes, prendo IP`s aos MAC`s e tudo está funcionando 99%, tanto na segurança como no sinal Wi-Fi.
> Para que tenha uma noção, estou jogando sinal mais longe que com alguns TP-Links que já estava antes, acreditando serem melhores que esse GTS, mas descobri com esse fimware AP ROUTER que o que não corresponde a eficiência do GTS, são esses fimwares de meia boca que eles disponibilizam para o ap, acredito que eles anda não se deram conta que estão se queimando com os clientes que nem imaginam que tem essa opção de trocar fimware.
> Bom, já te dei a minha opinião, agora cabe a vc decidir o que fazer.
> Abraços e boa sorte.


Sérgio,
meu GTS é aquele azul e branco e essa versão do firmware é mesmo a 2.59, enviado recentemente pelo supote e devidamente atualizado no AP - http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...irmwareGTS.jpg

Eu estive brincando com o emulador AProuter AP Router New Generation e percebí que existe uma semelhança muito grande entre os dois no que se refere a funcionalidade, claro que um pode ser mais eficiente que o outro, pelos comentários isso fica muito evidente.

Também não encontrei no AProuter um local específico pra relacionar um IP a um MAC.

E por fim, essa notícia me deixou um pouco preocupado - Firmware AP Router

Abraço.

----------


## sergiofsm

> Sérgio,
> meu GTS é aquele azul e branco e essa versão do firmware é mesmo a 2.59, enviado recentemente pelo supote e devidamente atualizado no AP - http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/h...irmwareGTS.jpg
> 
> Eu estive brincando com o emulador AProuter AP Router New Generation e percebí que existe uma semelhança muito grande entre os dois no que se refere a funcionalidade, claro que um pode ser mais eficiente que o outro, pelos comentários isso fica muito evidente.
> 
> Também não encontrei no AProuter um local específico pra relacionar um IP a um MAC.
> 
> E por fim, essa notícia me deixou um pouco preocupado - Firmware AP Router
> 
> Abraço.


Ola, vamos esclarecer suas duvidas no que eu entendi:... seu AP é o mais antigo de aparência, mas ele é o mesmo da versão mais atual em prata, o conteúdo é o mesmo, apenas mudaram a visual para vender mais... táticas de fabricantes!
Quanto ao que leu no site do AP ROUTER sobre o fimware 7.3 de não servir nas outras marcas, isso é apenas mais uma tática para dizerem que os seus produtos são melhores, já que nessa versão de fimware 7.3, se pode controlar ou bloquear o trafego de P2P e nos seus outros fimwares até a V6.1 não se tem essa funcionalidade, vc vais perceber que daqui a alguns dias, eles estarão disponibilizando a 7.3 também para venda para os outros APs que não são deles... o que eles petendem mesmo é veder um pouco mais de aps!
Não se preoculpe com isso, eu agora mesmo acabei de atualizar mais um para a V7.3 e não tem erro.
É só se atentar no quesito de modificar o mac depois que atualizar o ap.
Quando sua duvida no preder o mac ao ip, isso vc faz na parte de gerenciamento em (Editar Arquivo Ethers)
Lá dentro vai está assim:
____________________________________________________________________
#Prende o Mac ao IP
# Usado tambem pelo DHCP server para colocar ips estaticos
#FORMATO: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
____________________________________________________________________

Ai basta vc acrecentar o mac e o ip dessa forma:

#00:ad:c5:fr:09:r3 192.168.1.2
____________________________________________________________________

Depois é só sauvar e aplicar as modificações e estará feito!!!
Mas se tem ainda duvida sobre o Fimware 7.3 lhe causar problemas, teste primeiro o 6.1 e verá que é muito semelhante ao 7.3
Bom, fique a vontade para decidir, não estou lhe forçando a nada, apenas contribuindo para que vc tenha seus aps funcionando direitinho e sem tantos bugs como tem com o fimware do gts!
Eu pelomenos atualizei todos os meus e mais treis de amigos, e eles estão funcionando como nunca.
No mais, lhe digo assim como disse para o amigo a cima que perguntou e depois nada mais falou.
Faça tudo por sua conta e risco se assim dezejar, eu realmente não tive problema algum com os meus e acredito que se seguir os procedimentos como se deve, tbm não terá.Mas não me resposabilizo por nada, ok.
Se resouver trocar a Fimware e não souber configurar, estamos aqui para isto.
Té mais e boa sorte.

----------


## Charlton

> Ola, vamos esclarecer suas duvidas no que eu entendi:... seu AP é o mais antigo de aparência, mas ele é o mesmo da versão mais atual em prata, o conteúdo é o mesmo, apenas mudaram a visual para vender mais... táticas de fabricantes!
> Quanto ao que leu no site do AP ROUTER sobre o fimware 7.3 de não servir nas outras marcas, isso é apenas mais uma tática para dizerem que os seus produtos são melhores, já que nessa versão de fimware 7.3, se pode controlar ou bloquear o trafego de P2P e nos seus outros fimwares até a V6.1 não se tem essa funcionalidade, vc vais perceber que daqui a alguns dias, eles estarão disponibilizando a 7.3 também para venda para os outros APs que não são deles... o que eles petendem mesmo é veder um pouco mais de aps!
> Não se preoculpe com isso, eu agora mesmo acabei de atualizar mais um para a V7.3 e não tem erro.
> É só se atentar no quesito de modificar o mac depois que atualizar o ap.
> Quando sua duvida no preder o mac ao ip, isso vc faz na parte de gerenciamento em (Editar Arquivo Ethers)
> Lá dentro vai está assim:
> ____________________________________________________________________
> #Prende o Mac ao IP
> # Usado tambem pelo DHCP server para colocar ips estaticos
> ...


 

Amigo quero mudar a minha atualização para o AP router, me da essa ajuda ai? meu msn é [email protected]

----------


## LessaJr

Ok Sérgio,
no próximo final de semana, fora de horário comercial eu vou retirar o GTS da rede e rotear o modem que está instalado pra que possa ficar tranquilo e fazer os procedimentos sem pressa e sem medo de fazer algo errado e prejudicar toda a galera aqui.

Abraço e muito obrigado.

----------


## sergiofsm

> Amigo quero mudar a minha atualização para o AP router, me da essa ajuda ai? meu msn é [email protected]


Claro amigo, me diz ai qual é o seu AP e o tipo de ajuda que precisa, se estiver ao meu alcance, não tenha duvida que lhe ajudarei!
Posta ai os detalhes, ok.

----------


## sergiofsm

> Ok Sérgio,
> no próximo final de semana, fora de horário comercial eu vou retirar o GTS da rede e rotear o modem que está instalado pra que possa ficar tranquilo e fazer os procedimentos sem pressa e sem medo de fazer algo errado e prejudicar toda a galera aqui.
> 
> Abraço e muito obrigado.


Ok, estarei a disposição se precisar de ajuda, mas acredito que vc de tanto mexer com a fimware gts original, não terá dificuldades.
Abraços tbm e boa sorte.

----------


## sergiofsm

Repassando aqui as dicas de um amigo do mundo wi-fi, de como fazer o processo da troca da fimware no gts para v 7.3
Deixo aqui também o link para baixar a fimware 7.3, junto com o gerador de licença. Já o tftp para gravação, pode-se baixar do próprio site ap routre.
http://www.mundowifi.com.br/forum/do...do=file&id=195
_____________________________________________________________________________________

Como colocar a firmware aprouter versão 7.3 no gts ou qualquer radio. A questão é de que quando você faz o upload da licença para a versão 7.3 ele licencia o equipamento, porém quando você vai dar o clique em “SALVAR” ou “APLICAR MODIFICAÇÕES” o equipamento reinicia.

*** Isso acontece porque a partir da versão 7, somente equipamentos com o MAC: 00:12:0e:XX:XX:XX irão SALVAR e APLICAR AS MODIFICAÇÕES.

Para solucionar o problema:

Faça o seguinte procedimento.

1. Upload do firmware versão 7.X

2. Gerar a Licença Versão 6.X com o SEGUINTE MAC: 00120e588dfx “Coloque quaisquer números e Letras de A até F onde TIVER X”

3. Gerar a Licença Versão 7.X - ** MESMO MAC QUE VOCÊ GEROU A LICENÇA NO PASSO ANTERIOR.

4. Fazer o Upload da Licença Versão 6.X no Equipamento com FIMRWARE versão 7.X

5. Fazer o Upload da Licença Versão 7.X no Equipamento com FIMRWARE versão 7.X

PRONTO.
FAÇA ALGUMAS ALTERACOES, SALVE E APLIQUE.

Obs. O grande detalhe é que o Mac do equipamento Original irá MUDAR.

Charada da História.
Upload da Licença Versão 6.X - Ele irá gravar no AP o novo MAC.
Upload da Licença Versão 7.X - Pronto. Seu AP está LIVRE e COM O MAC COMO se FOSSE UM WAP254 da APROUTER !!!
____________________________________________________________________________________

Créditos do procedimento são de:leonelfeira

----------


## Charlton

Meu AP é um GTS daquele azul e branco ta com a atualização 2.59 quero mudar para o AP Router, vc pode me add no msn ai te passo mais detalhes do q ta acontecendo com os meus radios

----------


## sergiofsm

> Meu AP é um GTS daquele azul e branco ta com a atualização 2.59 quero mudar para o AP Router, vc pode me add no msn ai te passo mais detalhes do q ta acontecendo com os meus radios


 ok, assim que eu chegar em casa te add, isso por volta das 21 horas, se estiver on falaremos.
te mais.

----------


## Poemander

Olá a todos do Fórum...

Estou tentando trocar o Firmware do meu AP Super GTS (cinza) pelo Firmware do Ap Router conforme a dica do amigo *sergiofsm* mas não estou conseguindo... após fazer o todo o procedimento não consigo acessar as configurações do modem e no status de conxeão de rede sem fio aparece: "Put_Your_Licence"... alguém pode dar mais detalhes sobre o que está acontendo?


Desde já agradeço e um forte abraço...

----------


## 1929

> Olá a todos do Fórum...
> 
> Estou tentando trocar o Firmware do meu AP Super GTS (cinza) pelo Firmware do Ap Router conforme a dica do amigo *sergiofsm* mas não estou conseguindo... após fazer o todo o procedimento não consigo acessar as configurações do modem e no status de conxeão de rede sem fio aparece: "Put_Your_Licence"... alguém pode dar mais detalhes sobre o que está acontendo?
> 
> 
> Desde já agradeço e um forte abraço...


Você vai ter que colocar lá em atualizar licença, um arquivinho com a licença. Você tem este arquivo?

Não basta simplesmente atualizar o firmare.

----------


## Poemander

Olá, amigo...


Tenho sim... baixei daquele link que o amigo *sergiofsm* postou... a mensagem: Put_Your_Licence" começou a aparecer depois que tentei atualizar...


Obrigado...

----------


## Charlton

Bom dia. 

Meu amigo to fazendo essa mudança também, é um pouco complicado, mas não é dificil só não pode errar se não vc pode danificar seu radio. Pega ai meu msn pra nós trocarmos uma ideia ai te falo melhor como deve proceder.....ok

----------


## Poemander

Olá a todos do Fórum...


Lendo com mais calma e atenção as instruções, consegui atualizar o Firmware... agora o problema é que depois de configurar tudo na tela de configurações do AP eu não estou conseguindo navegar... o firewall está desativado, por enquanto ainda não coloquei chave de criptografia e o nível de sinal está indicado como excelente... alguém tem alguma idéia do que possa estar ocorrendo?

Forte Abraço...

----------


## sergiofsm

> Olá a todos do Fórum...
> 
> 
> Lendo com mais calma e atenção as instruções, consegui atualizar o Firmware... agora o problema é que depois de configurar tudo na tela de configurações do AP eu não estou conseguindo navegar... o firewall está desativado, por enquanto ainda não coloquei chave de criptografia e o nível de sinal está indicado como excelente... alguém tem alguma idéia do que possa estar ocorrendo?
> 
> Forte Abraço...


Legal vc ter conseguido.. quanto ao que está ocorrendo, é que vc ainda não o configurou direito!
Tentei te passar as telas de como configurar por aqui, mas não aceita, assim se ainda estiver com duvida, me passa seu e-mail mas o seu tipo de adsl com o modo de como que que o seu router trabalhe, que te mando as telas com o modo correto de como deve configurar cada parte.
Abraços e boa sorte

----------


## sergiofsm

Olá, pessoal!
Segue tuto mais telas de como configurar o fimware AP ROUTER em anexos.
Boa sorte a todos...

----------


## 1929

> Olá, pessoal!
> Segue tuto mais telas de como configurar o fimware AP ROUTER em anexos.
> Boa sorte a todos...


Muito bom. Seguindo este tuto não tem encrenca.

Sergio, pelas telas não houve mudanças significativas para o aprouter 7.
Pelo que notei só o ACK que agora tem opção 0 (zero) para ack automático.
E o desenvolvedor fêz tanto mistério.

Aquela potencia que está lá no tutorial, tu deixou assim mesmo nos 250mw, ou baixou? Se não baixou, dá uma experimentada, e depois vai lá em WDS e vê nas estatísticas que o desempenho deve aumentar.
Eu tenho aqui com 16mW e 32W. Nestas potências a indicação de trougput aumenta, e a perda de pacotes diminui.

Não sei se foi eu que não entendi, mas parece que não ficou bem claro o uso do WDS.
Lá em WDS pode cadastrar na base, todos os APs que estão recebendo, isso se tiver usando uma omini, o que é muito improvável. Se usar setoriais, só o Mac dos APs que estão no setor abrangido. 
E nos que recebem só cadastra o Mac do AP base daquele setor.
Se cadastrar os MACs dos APS que estão como repetidor, caso haja sinal entre eles, vão ficar se conversando sem necessidade.

Eu notei que se tiver MAC cadastrado de APs inativos, acaba degradando e desempenho.
Já separei aquele tutorial para minha coleção.

----------


## sergiofsm

> Muito bom. Seguindo este tuto não tem encrenca.
> 
> Sergio, pelas telas não houve mudanças significativas para o aprouter 7.
> Pelo que notei só o ACK que agora tem opção 0 (zero) para ack automático.
> E o desenvolvedor fêz tanto mistério.


 Isso mesmo, também percebi que não houve muitas mudanças, é certo na parte de bloqueio do P2P, eMule e coisas do tipo!... Uma opção a mais para quem quiser usar, mas eu particularmente, prefiro colocar os clientes em grupos na parte de controle QOS e assim, deixo o ap menos sobrecarregado.


Aquela potencia que está lá no tutorial, tu deixou assim mesmo nos 250mw, ou baixou? Se não baixou, dá uma experimentada, e depois vai lá em WDS e vê nas estatísticas que o desempenho deve aumentar.
Eu tenho aqui com 16mW e 32W. Nestas potências a indicação de trougput aumenta, e a perda de pacotes diminui.[/quote]
Sim, deixo assim mesmo para atender melhor cliente que tenho mais distante, tentei já diminuir, mas percebi que o sinal melhora apenas para aqueles que estão mais próximos, deixando os mais distantes com o sinal baixo, de modo que sei que com o aumento, tbm aumento a tacha de ruídos, mas não está atrapalhando para os mais próximos, assim atendo a todos com um bom desempenho.


Não sei se foi eu que não entendi, mas parece que não ficou bem claro o uso do WDS.
Lá em WDS pode cadastrar na base, todos os APs que estão recebendo, isso se tiver usando uma omini, o que é muito improvável. Se usar setoriais, só o Mac dos APs que estão no setor abrangido. 
E nos que recebem só cadastra o Mac do AP base daquele setor.
Se cadastrar os MACs dos APS que estão como repetidor, caso haja sinal entre eles, vão ficar se conversando sem necessidade.[/quote]
Sim, eu uso uma omni e para mim não está sendo improvável, está funcionando muito bem aqui, mas cabe a cada um que vá fazer seu projeto, analisar bem o local, e prestar muita atenção nos pontos negativos: aos quais me refiro como os obstáculos, prédios arvores...enfim, tudo que possa tornar-se pontos de interferência. Eu desse modo atendo bem aos clientes mais distantes, com eles usando apenas as chamada catenas uo latenas como queiram, que são as antenas caseiras feitas de latas. Já em outra rede, usamos sim as setoriais que se adequaram melhor para o local.
Mas, como o tuto foi feito para aqueles que estão iniciando e irão atender somente à clientes mais próximos, não convem investir muito, então as omnis estarão de bom tamanho para estes. Penso eu é claro!
Mas cabe a cada um tomar sua decisão sabendo o quanto pode investir.

Eu notei que se tiver MAC cadastrado de APs inativos, acaba degradando e desempenho.
Já separei aquele tutorial para minha coleção.[/quote]
Eu tbm notei isso nessa parte, para ser mais exato, notei isso apenas ontem, por isso é fundamental que os clientes mais distantes do ap principal, usem sempre Atenas de grade para que isso não venha a se tornar mais um obstáculo no desempenho do conjunto da rede.

 No mais, obrigado pelo apoio e se vc tiver algo para cumprimentarmos no tuto, vamos lá... tem muitos que precisão disso, ao menos para saber como configurar um único ap na sua casa e devemos partilhar aquilo que aprendemos!
Eu já precisei disso um dia, e sei como é difícil encontrar ajuda nos dias de hoje... Assim procuro sempre aprender um pouco mais, para depois saber dividir o que aprendi de modo que ao menos funcione se não 100% mais pelo menos 50%.
Te mais e um abraço.

----------


## Poemander

Olá a todos do Fórum...


Quero agradecer muito ao amigo Sergiofms pela que está nos dando... ainda não tive tempo de seguir as instruções do seu tutorial... definitivamente boa vontade é uma coisa que não tem preço... muito obrigado ao Sergiofms e a todos que se propõe a dar uma luz pra quem está confuso...


Forte abraço...

----------


## Poemander

Amigos do Fórum...

Finalmente depois de tantas horas e tanta luta consegui fazers o AP GTS funcionado perfeitamente com o Firmware do AP Router... e aproveito para agradecer de novo ao nosso camarada Sergiofms pela força... agora com relação ao tipo de encriptação configuro no AP para o modo WPA2(AES) mas quando tento configurar no windows a confguração não é aceita... funciona sem problemas quando não coloco encriptação ou quando configuro em modo WEP... estou usando Win XP SP com placa de rede wireless Encore... será uma limitação do sistema opercional?

Obrigado mais uma vez e forte abraço a todos...

----------


## sergiofsm

> Amigos do Fórum...
> 
> Finalemente depois de tantas horas e tanta luta consegui fazers o AP GTS funcionado perfeitamente com o Firmware do AP Router... e aproveito para agradecer de novo ao nosso camarada Sergiofms pela força... agora com relação ao tipo de encriptação configuro no AP para o modo WPA2(AES) mas quando tento configurar no windows a confguração não é aceita... funciona sem problemas quando não coloco encriptação ou quando configuro em modo WEP... estou usando Win XP SP com placa de rede wireless Encore... será uma limitação do sistema opercional?
> 
> Obrigado mais uma vez e forte abraço a todos...


Parabéns, vc aproveite agora suas funcionalidades.
Quanto ao WPA2, vc deve está ainda usando o ruind xp com SP1 ou 2, atualiza isso para SP3 que funciona de boa!
Sabes que com WPA a segurança já não é lá essas coisas, imagina com WEP?
Abraços.

----------


## 1929

Eu já notei que em alguns notebooks eu não consegui com WPA2. Principalmente estes Positivo.
Mas a conclusão que eu cheguei é que a wireless não estava aceitando wpa2.
Tu coloca a chave e ele só grava 8 caracteres.
Procura que placa é que está instalada e pesquisa no site do fabricante para ver se ela aceita wpa2.

----------


## Poemander

É examente isso que está acontecendo... só gera chave com 8 caracteres... segundo este link do site do fabricante da placa Encore que estou usando, http://www.encore-usa.com/download/s...t/ENLWI-G2.pdf, esta placa aceita wpa2... assim sendo, acho que o problema, como disse o caramada segiofsm, deve ser uma limitação do Win XP SP2... ainda vou continuar os testes...


Abraços...

----------


## 1929

> É examente isso que está acontecendo... só gera chave com 8 caracteres... segundo este link do site do fabricante da placa Encore que estou usando, http://www.encore-usa.com/download/s...t/ENLWI-G2.pdf, esta placa aceita wpa2... assim sendo, acho que o problema, como disse o caramada segiofsm, deve ser uma limitação do Win XP SP2... ainda vou continuar os testes...
> 
> 
> Abraços...


Nâo sei se ajuda o entendimento de porque acontece isso. Mas nos notebook que aconteceram isso, usando um adaptador usb, a chave foi gravada normalmene.
Será que é porque fica gravada no soft do adaptador e não no windows?

----------


## sergiofsm

> É examente isso que está acontecendo... só gera chave com 8 caracteres... segundo este link do site do fabricante da placa Encore que estou usando, http://www.encore-usa.com/download/s...t/ENLWI-G2.pdf, esta placa aceita wpa2... assim sendo, acho que o problema, como disse o caramada segiofsm, deve ser uma limitação do Win XP SP2... ainda vou continuar os testes...
> 
> 
> Abraços...


Poemander, definitivamente o wind com sp1 e sp2 não aceitam WPA2! 
E mesmo que a sua placa aceite, se conseguir fazer por ela no sp2 com o programinha da placa, quando reiniciar verá que perde toda a configuração, tendo que refazer novamente. 
Duvida? Leia essa matéria: Guia de Segurança de redes Wireless - Fórum hardMOB 
Para solucionar o problema, baixe a atualização para o SP3 que é mais correto e eu recomendo. 
Ou Para ter apenas o suporte no SP2 mesmo, é necessário instalar o update KB893357 da Micro$oft. 
Sem isso, imagine vc instalando seu link na casa de um dos seus clientes que nada entende de configurações e ele a cada vez que for conectar ter que refazer a configuração? 
Dor de cabeça para vc na certa, que terá que ir lá todos os dias refazer! 
Bom, pode ser que tenha outro modo de resolver isso no SP2, mas eu que dou suporte para uma rede (Empresa) com mais de 90 pcs, desconheço, assim deixei aqui mais uma dica que cabe a vc analisar e se tiver outro modo, postem ai que quero aprender.
Té mais e abraços para todos

----------


## sergiofsm

> Nâo sei se ajuda o entendimento de porque acontece isso. Mas nos notebook que aconteceram isso, usando um adaptador usb, a chave foi gravada normalmene.
> Será que é porque fica gravada no soft do adaptador e não no windows?



Acertou amigão, é isso mesmo, mas isso não é a melhor solução para resolver... Se o adaptador for desses genéricos, basta reiniciar o PC e proto, terá que refazer tudo novamente! 
Se for um adaptador melhor, ele mesmo se encarrega de refazer, mas, se for removido da porta USB e recolocado no PC, já perdeu a configuração e ele não refaz mais automaticamente, ai entra a dor de cabeça que falei, (refazer tudo novamente manual) 
Abraços

----------


## malbraga

Boa noite gente gostaria de uma ajuda, comprei esse aparelho super ap gts telecom pelo ML pq no anuncio dizia q ele dividia a banda por igual, pois ai q veio a bonda esse controle n funciona e o suporte me disse q vai sair otro firmware mas vejo pela net q tem gente esperando isso a mais de 6 meses, entao gostaria de saber c al,guem poderia me dar alguma dica de outro firmware q fizesse esse controle de divisao de banda por igual para q eu possa coloca nele.

Vou utiliza-lo em uma zlan house com 20 pcs.

Se alguem pude me ajudar fico agradecido

Obrigado  :Hello:

----------


## sergiofsm

> Boa noite gente gostaria de uma ajuda, comprei esse aparelho super ap gts telecom pelo ML pq no anuncio dizia q ele dividia a banda por igual, pois ai q veio a bonda esse controle n funciona e o suporte me disse q vai sair otro firmware mas vejo pela net q tem gente esperando isso a mais de 6 meses, entao gostaria de saber c al,guem poderia me dar alguma dica de outro firmware q fizesse esse controle de divisao de banda por igual para q eu possa coloca nele.
> 
> Vou utiliza-lo em uma zlan house com 20 pcs.
> 
> Se alguem pude me ajudar fico agradecido
> 
> Obrigado


 Olá malbraga,
Bem vindo ao mundo GTS. O AP realmente é bom, mas o que não funciona nele é o FIMWARE original!!!
Atualiza para APROUTER 6.1, 7.3 ou para o FIMWARE da WAP PRO 4.0 ou 5.1 que vai resolver seu problema de boa. se vc leu todos os tópicos desce post, vai ver que deixei aqui o link para baixar o fimware 7.3 e os procedimentos de como atualizar para ele, APROUTER 7.3 que é o mais novo dos fimwares que serve para esse ap.
Claro que vc não especificou nada ainda de como pretende fazer essa divisão, se por cabo ou WI-FI, mas tá ai a dica, se precisar de mais ajuda ou caso não consiga baixar o fimware, diz ai que te mando.
Abraços e boa sorte...

----------


## Charlton

Grande Sergio....tudo blzz. entra no msn pra nós fazerm-mos aquelas mudanças ,,,valeu

----------


## sergiofsm

> Grande Sergio....tudo blzz. entra no msn pra nós fazerm-mos aquelas mudanças ,,,valeu


Ok. pode ser hoje à noite as 21 horas?
Estarei lá, mas faz como te falei antes, avisa teus clientes que vai fazer manutenção na rede.
Não faremos isso agora porque estou trabalhando e não posso usar MSN daqui!
Outra coisa...si tiver como, deixa um pc separado para fazer os procedimentos e um outro para falarmos.
Té lá

----------


## Charlton

Ok pode ser as 21:00 tenho sim outra maquina, aqui é um cyber, te espero hoje a noite.....valeu

----------


## Charlton

Grande Sergio . 

Me fala Uma coisa, tem um cara q me falou hoje pela manhã que não daria para atualzar o radio da Gts pois o tal de chip não seria compativel com o do Ap router

----------


## sergiofsm

> Grande Sergio . 
> 
> Me fala Uma coisa, tem um cara q me falou hoje pela manhã que não daria para atualzar o radio da Gts pois o tal de chip não seria compativel com o do Ap router


Olá Charlton, avisa o cara ai que dá sim, tanto é que acabamos de alterar o fimware de um dos seus, fala para ele que se quiser umas aulinhas de como se faz isso e outras coisas, é só ele mim avisar que estarei a disposição. Mas dele eu vou cobrar! heheheh, só porque ele não é capaz, nem ao menos se dá ao trabalho de pesquisar no google...e isso não quer dizer que os outros serão como ele.
Abraços para vc e boa sorte com o seu GTS, ou melhor, desculpe...porque agora ele é: 
*AP Router WR254 com 7.3 e aparencia de GTS
*

----------


## tom13

Boa noite pessoal, pelo menos no que diz respeito ao WAPPRO 5 o AP acaba não sendo 100% confiável, se você adicionar clientes nele após instalado a algum tempo ele nem sempre aceita, tendo que reiniciar o AP tirando o da tomada ou até mesmo refazendo todas as configurações, dá um trabalhão danado colocar o firmware, as vezes é necessário instalar várias vezes até dar certo. Sobre o firmware, a última versão senão me falha a memória é de setembro 2008 com problema no controle de banda para a versão tupiniquim, já a versão original em inglês é o que todo mundo recomenda solicitar a Netsys.

----------


## 1929

> Boa noite pessoal, pelo menos no que diz respeito ao WAPPRO 5 o AP acaba não sendo 100% confiável, se você adicionar clientes nele após instalado a algum tempo ele nem sempre aceita, tendo que reiniciar o AP tirando o da tomada ou até mesmo refazendo todas as configurações, dá um trabalhão danado colocar o firmware, as vezes é necessário instalar várias vezes até dar certo. Sobre o firmware, a última versão senão me falha a memória é de setembro 2008 com problema no controle de banda para a versão tupiniquim, já a versão original em inglês é o que todo mundo recomenda solicitar a Netsys.



Com o Aprouter o GTS fica 100% estável. É outro rádio.

----------


## maurogames

Alguem tem algum tutorial de como fazer a alteração do GTS para o Firmware APRouter ?

Baixei o TFTP mais não estou sabendo enviar o arquivo 

Outra duvida, caso queira depois volta para o firmware da gts é possivel ?

----------


## sergiofsm

> Com o Aprouter o GTS fica 100% estável. É outro rádio.


 Concordo plenamente, mas pena é que, o próprio fabricante ou mero repassador da placa não sabe ou não quer saber disso. Deixando as vezes até de vender mais por conta de um capricho com um projeto de FIMWARE belo de aparência, mas péssimo nas funcionalidades e assim vai mantendo os clientes que pouco entendem e que tbm não procuram saber, querendo cada vez mais distancia desse radio... que tbm não é 100%, mas que se comparando aos de igual valor, está ao menos na minha opinião, entre os 3 melhores.

Abraços

----------


## sergiofsm

> Alguem tem algum tutorial de como fazer a alteração do GTS para o Firmware APRouter ?
> 
> Baixei o TFTP mais não estou sabendo enviar o arquivo 
> 
> Outra duvida, caso queira depois volta para o firmware da gts é possivel ?


Amigão, aqui mesmo nesse tópico tem um passo a passo de como se faz, basta dá uma lida que vai encontrar, se depois ainda tiver duvida, diga ai que ajudamos, ok.

----------


## Charlton

Grande Sergio.... da pra vc entrar hoje a noite no msn, quero tirar umas duvidas pendentes ..... o mesmo Horario,....

----------


## sergiofsm

> Grande Sergio.... da pra vc entrar hoje a noite no msn, quero tirar umas duvidas pendentes ..... o mesmo Horario,....


 Falou Charlton, eu não estava aqui, mas hoje tudo bem pra mim.

----------


## Charlton

Grande sergio... podemos nos falar hoje a noite ???? espero vc

----------


## Charlton

Grande sergio... podemos nos falar hoje a noite ???? espero vc, o negocio ficou feio aqui ok?

----------


## sergiofsm

> Grande sergio... podemos nos falar hoje a noite ???? espero vc, o negocio ficou feio aqui ok?


 *Olá Charlton,*
*Estive analisando aqui a sua rede como descreveu e me recordei de uma vez que passando por problemas parecidos com os que está passando em sua rede. E resolvi o caso fazendo uma configuração para este cliente, assim...*

*Exemplo...*

*Primeiro AP: Configura ele como AP+WDS e deixa ele com o IP 192.168.2.1 seguindo uma classe de IPs no Intervalo Servidor DHCP: com exemplo: 192.168.2.2 à 192.168.254 para que os seus clientes mais próximos e o segundo AP possa se conectar por esse AP, no qual deve configurar todo o controle de acesso e de banda para todos os clientes que se conectam na sua rede.*
*Na parte configuração WDS desse primeiro AP, vc coloca o MAC do seu segundo AP e tbm do terceiro para que o (1) , (2) e (3) se comuniquem e sucessivamente o segundo e o terceiro AP tbm possa retransmitir o sinal recebido pela mesma antena que recebe.*

*No segundo AP: configura ele tbm como AP+WDS e deixa ele com o IP 192.168.2.100 seguindo neste, uma classe de IPs no Intervalo Servidor DHCP: desativado para que os seus clientes mais próximos desse segundo AP possa se conectar por esse AP, que estará repassando o DHCP do primeiro no qual todos os clientes devem está configurados por grupo de QOS para prover tbm o controle de acesso e de banda para somente os clientes que se conectam por esse segundo AP.*
*Lembrando que esse segundo AP, deve ser configurado na parte de* *Configurações da Interface LAN como cliente.*
*E na parte: Configuração da Interface WAN como cliente DHCP*
*Na parte configuração WDS desse segundo AP, vc coloca o MAC do seu primeiro AP e tbm o MAC do terceiro para que ambos se comuniquem.*

*No terceiro AP:* *configura ele tbm como AP+WDS e deixa ele com o IP 192.168.2.200 seguindo para este os mesmos procedimentos de configuração, como as do segundo.*
*
*
*Abraços e boa sorte
*

----------


## sergiofsm

> Grande sergio... podemos nos falar hoje a noite ???? espero vc, o negocio ficou feio aqui ok?


 *Olá*
*Caso as configurações que já foram tentadas não funcionarem, configura dessa forma para ver se rola legal ai na sua rede...*


*No primeiro AP, vc deixa como já está configurado, apenas no modo (AP) na parte de configuração básica.*
*Retira dele essa classe de IPs que vc usa na parte de Configurações da Interface LAN e coloca nele o IP defaust que é: 192.168.2.1...*
*No Intervalo Servidor DHCP: deixa ele com a range de IPs assim: 192.168.2.2 à 192.168.2.99*
*O resto fica tudo como já está mesmo.*

*No segundo AP, vc configura ele como Bridge no* *Modo de Operação e troca o IP dele para: 192.168.2.2 na parte lan.*
*Em Configuração Básica Wireless: vc o configura no modo cliente, seguindo o mesmo SSID do primeiro AP...*
*Nessa mesma tela ainda, na parte de SSID do Modo Repetidor Universal: coloca um SSID diferente como o da primeira configuração que te passei.*
*E dessa vez deixa na parte de* *Configurações da Interface LAN com o DHCP como servidor...*
*Segue para o Intervalo Servidor DHCP: com a range de IPs com intervalos assim: 192.168.2.100 à 192.168.2.200*

*Se tudo correr bem dessa forma, basta vc configurar o terceiro AP do mesmo modo desse segundo. Alterando apenas o IP do Router para: 192.168.2.3 e* *o Intervalo Servidor DHCP: para, 192.168.2.201 Á 192.168.2.254*

*Fiz essa configuração aqui agora entre dois APS, só para testa e saber o que está errado na sua rede e tudo aqui funcionou muito bem!!!*
*Se for necessário, recomendo que vc resset os aps antes de refazer cada configuração para que não tenha erros.*
*Boa sorte*

----------


## Charlton

Meu amigo daria pra vc entrar no msn hoje a noite? tenho q trocar uma ideia com vc.... valeu

----------


## mtasas

olá, gostaria de saber se o controle de banda por MAC está funcionado corretamente?, quando instalei a versão 6.1 no GTS o controle de UPLOAD não funcionava.

hoje estou com o WAPPRO mas acho ele pesado em comparação com o APROUTER.

----------


## sergiofsm

> Meu amigo daria pra vc entrar no msn hoje a noite? tenho q trocar uma ideia com vc.... valeu


Olá Charlton, desculpe ai por não ter entrado nestes dias, mas estou trabalhando um pouco mais longe de casa e por isso tenho chegado um pouco mais tarde, fora do horário que costumamos falar, assim fico te devendo.
Mas se possível, post ai ou conte comigo na próxima sexta que já estarei aqui online no mesmo horário de sempre.
Té mais

----------


## sergiofsm

> olá, gostaria de saber se o controle de banda por MAC está funcionado corretamente?, quando instalei a versão 6.1 no GTS o controle de UPLOAD não funcionava.
> 
> hoje estou com o WAPPRO mas acho ele pesado em comparação com o APROUTER.


Bom amigo, o que posso dizer é que ao menos para mim está funcionando sim...
E se vc já testou o 6.1, não custa nada fazer o teste tbm no 7.3.

----------


## mtasas

o meu medo é justamente esta questão do MAC ser alterado. tenho uma licença WAPPRO legitima.

o procedimento para voltar o MAC original é facil?

----------


## 1929

> olá, gostaria de saber se o controle de banda por MAC está funcionado corretamente?, quando instalei a versão 6.1 no GTS o controle de UPLOAD não funcionava.
> 
> hoje estou com o WAPPRO mas acho ele pesado em comparação com o APROUTER.



Será que voce não se precipitou e tirou logo conclusão que não funcionou. Para mim funciona perfeito.





> o meu medo é justamente esta questão do MAC ser alterado. tenho uma licença WAPPRO legitima.
> 
> o procedimento para voltar o MAC original é facil?


Eu instalei o Aprouter 6 sem precisar alterar o MAC. E a diferença entre o 6 e o 7 é muito pequena. O Sérgio falou mas agora eu não me lembro.
Mas o 6 já roda fino.

----------


## lipeiori

A diferença é que o 7 mostra o nivel de sinal dos clientes e o 6 não. Se eu lembrar de outra aqui eu posto.

To usando o firmware Wireless Router e to achando bom tb, do nivel do APROUTER. Achei até melhor em uma coisa: o AP reinicia mais rapido, só não sei se é caracteristica do firm ou do AP. 

Usando a versão 3.0.

----------


## mtasas

[quote=1929;376447]Será que voce não se precipitou e tirou logo conclusão que não funcionou. Para mim funciona perfeito.

Quando coloquei o 6.1 fiz vários testes,a banda de download funcionava perfeito,mas ele não estava controlando o upload ex: eu colocava 64kb de upload mas sempre fazia upload com a taxa máxima do meu link.

----------


## lipeiori

[quote=mtasas;376526]


> Será que voce não se precipitou e tirou logo conclusão que não funcionou. Para mim funciona perfeito.
> 
> Quando coloquei o 6.1 fiz vários testes,a banda de download funcionava perfeito,mas ele não estava controlando o upload ex: eu colocava 64kb de upload mas sempre fazia upload com a taxa máxima do meu link.


 
Vc colocou assim no cbu.conf:

0,00:0e:2e:aa:bb:cc,128,32, Cliente1

Onde: 0= grupo,MAC,down,up, comentário

----------


## mtasas

será que pode ser isso então? pq usei a interface web para fazer a configuração.

tem alguma diferença para o cbu.conf?

----------


## lipeiori

o cbu.conf é configurado pela interface web.

----------


## mtasas

> o cbu.conf é configurado pela interface web.


acho que vc entendeu errado.

o que eu quis dizer se tem alguma diferença colocando os valores na tela de controle de banda,ou colocando no cbu.conf

----------


## sergiofsm

> acho que vc entendeu errado.
> 
> o que eu quis dizer se tem alguma diferença colocando os valores na tela de controle de banda,ou colocando no cbu.conf


Olá Masas, como os amigos lhe informaram, a diferença é pouca do 6.1 para o 7.3 Aumentando no 7.3 apenas o controle para o eMule e P2P que é feito em (Bloqueios (P2P, Layer7, Limite de conexões) e na visualização dos clientes conectados.
No mais, é tudo igual!
Acredito que assim como lhe foi dito, vc se precipitou... Claro que eu não tenho nada contra o Wappro, apenas o que vc tbm notou.
Quanto ao controle ser feito por CBU ou pela tela, não faz diferença com relação ao comando, apenas que por tela, tem-se um limite para quantos IPs ou MACs colocar para controlar e por CBU não tem.

----------


## lipeiori

> acho que vc entendeu errado.
> 
> o que eu quis dizer se tem alguma diferença colocando os valores na tela de controle de banda,ou colocando no cbu.conf


na tela tem um limite de 40 MACs e no cbu.conf não.

----------


## tom13

Boa noite pessoal,

Como eu pude reparar na versão antiga 6.x* a versão 7.x da ApRouter não permite a navegação quando se configura manualmente o IP na placa Wireless*,

Ou seja obrigatoriamente o Servidor DHCP deve estar ativado para a navegação na Internet ou copiar os dados do DNS1 e DNS2 para configurar a placa e assim ter a bendita navegação.

Já o WapPro seja ele qual for, faz automaticamente essa configuração, apenas colocando o IP do roteador.

*Alguém sabe dizer porque essa diferença entre WapPro e ApRouter?* :Stupido2: 

Outros firmwares que testei todos funcionam também como o WapPro.

Obrigado pessoal.

----------


## 1929

Amigão, deve ter alguma outra coisa na tua config que está causando isso. 
Eu uso com DHCP desativado e configuro na placa wireless e rola beleza.




> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Como eu pude reparar na versão antiga 6.x* a versão 7.x da ApRouter não permite a navegação quando se configura manualmente o IP na placa Wireless*,
> 
> Ou seja obrigatoriamente o Servidor DHCP deve estar ativado para a navegação na Internet ou copiar os dados do DNS1 e DNS2 para configurar a placa e assim ter a bendita navegação.
> 
> Já o WapPro seja ele qual for, faz automaticamente essa configuração, apenas colocando o IP do roteador.
> 
> *Alguém sabe dizer porque essa diferença entre WapPro e ApRouter?*
> ...

----------


## tom13

Não sei o que pode ser, já fiz a instalação no ap a partir do zero e apenas configuro a rede, sem quaisquer segredos, dá pra colocar prints aqui?

Valeu.




> Amigão, deve ter alguma outra coisa na tua config que está causando isso. 
> Eu uso com DHCP desativado e configuro na placa wireless e rola beleza.

----------


## sergiofsm

olá pessoal... kd todo mundo?
Eu estava viajando, mas qualquer duvida estamos ai!
Abraços

----------


## 1929

> olá pessoal... kd todo mundo?
> Eu estava viajando, mas qualquer duvida estamos ai!
> Abraços


Notei a mesma coisa Sérgio.
Pensei que com os feriados o povo ia cair em cima do forum, mas vejo que é o contrário.

----------


## sergiofsm

> Notei a mesma coisa Sérgio.
> Pensei que com os feriados o povo ia cair em cima do forum, mas vejo que é o contrário.


Então...eu tbm percebi isso, mas pode ser que ninguém tem mais duvidas nem sugestão...heheh.
Bom, mas o que importa é que todos estão bem, penso eu!
Abraços para todos e um bom final de feriado

----------


## edcomrocha

> Notei a mesma coisa Sérgio.
> Pensei que com os feriados o povo ia cair em cima do forum, mas vejo que é o contrário.


 
O povo esta pulando carnaval rapaz heheheheheh

Menos nós kkkkkkk

E essa de corujando ???

Parece que você é px huahauhaua

falow abraço a todos  :Fisheye:

----------


## 1929

> O povo esta pulando carnaval rapaz heheheheheh
> 
> Menos nós kkkkkkk
> 
> E essa de corujando ???
> 
> Parece que você é px huahauhaua
> 
> falow abraço a todos



PY classe B, em recesso. Mas logo volto a ativa. Meu Yaesu pifou e não achava quem consertasse.
Mas agora me indicaram a pessoa certa. Vou ver se ponho no ar novamente, nem que seja para corujar.

----------


## twolf

Bom Dia, sou novo aqui e comprei um AP GTS Power, (todo cinza), e atualizei o firmware pela GTS de 1.18 p/ 1.19 - o mais novo - e esta funcionando.
Duvida: Ativando o controle de banda por IP eu notei que em um download fica variando a taxa de chegar até 0,01 KBs até 100 KBs com media de 32 KBs no download. link velox 300KB
Isso é normal ???

Tbm no controle de banda noto que em download 90% do tempo fica no limite de banda mas as vezes da um salto para 120,140KBs. - limitei o ip em 100KBs.

Aguardo qualquer ajuda e desde já agradeço.

Thiago

----------


## sergiofsm

> Bom Dia, sou novo aqui e comprei um AP GTS Power, (todo cinza), e atualizei o firmware pela GTS de 1.18 p/ 1.19 - o mais novo - e esta funcionando.
> Duvida: Ativando o controle de banda por IP eu notei que em um download fica variando a taxa de chegar até 0,01 KBs até 100 KBs com media de 32 KBs no download. link velox 300KB
> Isso é normal ???
> 
> Tbm no controle de banda noto que em download 90% do tempo fica no limite de banda mas as vezes da um salto para 120,140KBs. - limitei o ip em 100KBs.
> 
> Aguardo qualquer ajuda e desde já agradeço.
> 
> Thiago


Como vc já deve saber, atualiza para aprouter e veja a diferença!!!

----------


## lipeiori

> Bom Dia, sou novo aqui e comprei um AP GTS Power, (todo cinza), e atualizei o firmware pela GTS de 1.18 p/ 1.19 - o mais novo - e esta funcionando.
> Duvida: Ativando o controle de banda por IP eu notei que em um download fica variando a taxa de chegar até 0,01 KBs até 100 KBs com media de 32 KBs no download. link velox 300KB
> Isso é normal ???
> 
> Tbm no controle de banda noto que em download 90% do tempo fica no limite de banda mas as vezes da um salto para 120,140KBs. - limitei o ip em 100KBs.
> 
> Aguardo qualquer ajuda e desde já agradeço.
> 
> Thiago


É impossivel baixar a 120KB/s se vc limitou o IP a 100Kbps = 12,5KB/s.

----------


## jardelalmeida

Turma atualizei 4 super ap gts para o firmware aprouter 7.3, mas acontece que em 1 deles inseri 1º a licença do 7.3 ao invés de colocar 1º a licença do 6.1 e depois a do 7.3 ( conforme esquema de atualização) ele travou e não entra mais na página de configuração.
Já dei vários reset´s e nada, alguem sabe como ressucitar o bichinho ?

Ps: os outros 3 ficaram bala !

----------


## Minero

> Bom Dia, sou novo aqui e comprei um AP GTS Power, (todo cinza), e atualizei o firmware pela GTS de 1.18 p/ 1.19 - o mais novo - e esta funcionando.
> Duvida: Ativando o controle de banda por IP eu notei que em um download fica variando a taxa de chegar até 0,01 KBs até 100 KBs com media de 32 KBs no download. link velox 300KB
> Isso é normal ???
> 
> Tbm no controle de banda noto que em download 90% do tempo fica no limite de banda mas as vezes da um salto para 120,140KBs. - limitei o ip em 100KBs.
> 
> Aguardo qualquer ajuda e desde já agradeço.
> 
> Thiago


*Onde conseguiu esta versão????
Lá no site da GTS ainda não tem disponível.
Comprei a poucos dias um GTS igual ao teu (cinza,* *78.0454ARB)
Mandei um e-mail pro suporte e eles me responderam que estão trabalhando na versão 1.19 e que em breve estará disponível.
Bom... estes picos que ultrapassam um pouco a banda setada é completamente comum, o que não pode ocorrer é ele permanecer durante todo o tempo, acima da banda setada. Erros de 5% pra mais ou pra menos também são comuns.
Há uma diferença entre Kbps e KB/s (KBps). ("K bits por segundo" e "K Byte por segundo") 8 bits são 1 Byte. Ou seja 100kbps é igual a 100/8 KB/s = 12,5KB/s
Outro exemplo: Quem tem uma internet de link de download 1Mb/s tem então um link de 1024Kbps = 128KB/s. Teoricamente deveriamos conseguir baixar a essa velocidade, mas como a internet aqui no brasil é literalmente um LIXO, um link de 1Mb/s baixa entre 105KB/s à 112KB/s na maioria dos casos, com raras particularidades.
Voltando ao assunto GTS, está aprovado, se tratando de hardware, muito bom, mas o software (firmeware) está longe de ser bom. Não mudei o firmeware do meu para o AProuter 6.1 ou 7.3 ainda, por causa da garantia. Espero que a GTS lance o mais rápido possivel um firmeware a altura do hardware que ela possui.
O meu controle automático de banda (dividir banda igualmente) não funciona, a caixinha " dividir banda igualmente" não fica marcada após aplicar mas nem a porrete! Culpa do Firmeware!!
*

----------


## rmrcoxa

Pessoal,

havia comprado 3 GTS Telecom (cinza) para trabalhar em modo AP+WDS e compartilhar uma ADSL de 8MB. Passei dias tentando que a conexão estabilizasse, porém sempre haviam muitas perdas de pacotes, é difícil mexer nas configurações dos APs pela lentidão, velocidade extremamente baixa na internet (demora até pra abrir globo.com). Sofri tentando falar com suporte porém só me davam respostas evasivas. Tentei efetuar a devolução dos aparelhos porém a loja não aceitou... Realmente estou muito estressado com esses APs....

Li todas as 29 páginas e me animei a efetuar a mudança do firmware. Vou efetuar os procedimentos hoje à noite e volto para postar o resultado. Pelos comentários do pessoal estou confiante que agora meu problema será resolvido. E viva o APRouter 7.1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## rmrcoxa

> Olá, amigo...
> 
> 
> Tenho sim... baixei daquele link que o amigo *sergiofsm* postou... a mensagem: Put_Your_Licence" começou a aparecer depois que tentei atualizar...
> 
> 
> Obrigado...


 
Amigo, fiz o upload do novo firmware através da interface web e começou a aparecer a mesma mensagem aqui. O que você fez para corrigir?

Obrigado!!!

----------


## rmrcoxa

Descobri o problema: é preciso acessar pelo IP: 192.168.2.1 da primeira vez pois o DHCP vem desligado por padrão....

Configurei 2 Super AP GTS no modo AP+WDS e percebi que o sinal entre eles está na faixa dos 67%. Não é grande coisa mas fiz o teste aumentando a potencia, onde o sinal foi pra 98%, porém a taxa de Erros TX aumentou muito, chegando a 10%!!!

Vou trabalhar assim por enquanto e analizar a rede. Obrigado a todos pelas dicas. Realmente com o firmaware aprouter 7.1 é outro equipamento. A interface é muito mais estável, possibilita a alteração de N parâmtros avançados...

Tanto o firmware original quanto o suporte da GTS Telecom são péssimos!!!!!

----------


## sergiofsm

> Turma atualizei 4 super ap gts para o firmware aprouter 7.3, mas acontece que em 1 deles inseri 1º a licença do 7.3 ao invés de colocar 1º a licença do 6.1 e depois a do 7.3 ( conforme esquema de atualização) ele travou e não entra mais na página de configuração.
> Já dei vários reset´s e nada, alguem sabe como ressucitar o bichinho ?
> 
> Ps: os outros 3 ficaram bala !


Amigo, tbm passei por isso aqui e resolvi o problema fazendo o procedimento de regravação do firmware 6.1 para depois regravar o 7.3.
No caso de não dá certo, baixa o firmware do site aprouter, que serve para retornar ao original e tenta regravar por ftp.

----------


## rmrcoxa

> Descobri o problema: é preciso acessar pelo IP: 192.168.2.1 da primeira vez pois o DHCP vem desligado por padrão....
> 
> Configurei 2 Super AP GTS no modo AP+WDS e percebi que o sinal entre eles está na faixa dos 67%. Não é grande coisa mas fiz o teste aumentando a potencia, onde o sinal foi pra 98%, porém a taxa de Erros TX aumentou muito, chegando a 10%!!!
> 
> Vou trabalhar assim por enquanto e analizar a rede. Obrigado a todos pelas dicas. Realmente com o firmaware aprouter 7.1 é outro equipamento. A interface é muito mais estável, possibilita a alteração de N parâmtros avançados...
> 
> Tanto o firmware original quanto o suporte da GTS Telecom são péssimos!!!!!



Pessoal, estou utilizando 2 AP's com o firmware APROUTER desde quinta-feira. Notei uma estabilidade muito maior nos equipamentos. Porém ainda estou enfrentando um grande problema:

Ao configurar segurança na minha rede, WPA pra ser mais específico, a conexão entre os computadores clientes e o AP sempre cai quando mais de 1 computador tenta conexão. Exemplo:

Conecto meu PC ao AP e navego normalmente, com velocidade muito boa, tudo normal durante horas a fio...

Ao conectar um segundo computador, a conexão do primeiro com o AP simplesmente cai... 

Após várias tentativas de conexão, o primeiro PC retoma a conexão, porém aí a conexão do segundo computador cai...


Retirei a segurança e filtrei o acesso pelo MAC, aí consegui que vários computadores conseguissem conectar normalmente, navegando na internet tudo beleza e com velocidades excelentes...

Porém é complicado deixar a rede aberta hoje em dia, não acham? Alguém já viu problema parecido? Será falha no firmware ou no equipamento GTS Telecom?

Lembrando que estou com 2 AP's trabalhando no modo AP+WDS. A segurança entre os 2 AP's está habilitada e somente retirei a segurança entre o 2º AP e os clientes.


Obrigado!

----------


## sergiofsm

> Pessoal, estou utilizando 2 AP's com o firmware APROUTER desde quinta-feira. Notei uma estabilidade muito maior nos equipamentos. Porém ainda estou enfrentando um grande problema:
> 
> Ao configurar segurança na minha rede, WPA pra ser mais específico, a conexão entre os computadores clientes e o AP sempre cai quando mais de 1 computador tenta conexão. Exemplo:
> 
> Conecto meu PC ao AP e navego normalmente, com velocidade muito boa, tudo normal durante horas a fio...
> 
> Ao conectar um segundo computador, a conexão do primeiro com o AP simplesmente cai... 
> 
> Após várias tentativas de conexão, o primeiro PC retoma a conexão, porém aí a conexão do segundo computador cai...
> ...


Amigo, já resolveu o problema?
Se não ainda, diz ai que te darei uma dica para isto, ok.
outra coisa só para confirmar, vc está com os 2 APS trabalhando em AP+WDS ou 1 em AP+WDS e o outro somente em WDS?

----------


## rmrcoxa

Estou com os dois em AP+WDS e com segurança WPA entre os APs. Entre o 2º AP e os clientes estou com a rede aberta, filtrando apenas pelo MAC. 

A navegação ficou estável agora... Só estou preocupado em deixar a rede aberta, pois é fácil alguém clonar o MAC e invadir minha rede... 

Aguardo dicas! Obrigado!

----------


## sergiofsm

> Estou com os dois em AP+WDS e com segurança WPA entre os APs. Entre o 2º AP e os clientes estou com a rede aberta, filtrando apenas pelo MAC. 
> 
> A navegação ficou estável agora... Só estou preocupado em deixar a rede aberta, pois é fácil alguém clonar o MAC e invadir minha rede... 
> 
> Aguardo dicas! Obrigado!


 Vc desativou o servidor de DHCP do segundo AP, deixando apenas o primeiro com essa função habilitada? se não recomendo que faça isso.
Mas o mais correto é vc configurar um como AP+WDS e o outro somente como WDS, ai a segurança WPA, ficará a cargo do primeiro AP e vc não precisará se preocupar com a segurança do segundo AP.
Para que vc possa usar os dois APs como AP+WDS, recomendo que vc use o primeiro AP com firmware 7.3 e 0 outro com 6.1, configurando ele como cliente e deixando o servidor de DHCP desativado neste segundo, que irá receber o sinal com antena omni e repassar tanto por wi-fi como por cabo se for preciso.
Não me pergunte o porque tem que ser com o firmwares diferentes, porque só posso dizer que nas redes que montei e dou suporte, só funciona bem, assim.
Ai sim vc poderá habilita a segurança WPA nos dois sem problema!
Recomendo tbm que vc deixe o *SSID desse segundo AP diferente do primeiro...**Exemplo: AP 1 nome de sua rede - AP2 Repetidor de sua rede**Assim saberá em qual AP deverá cadastrar os clientes que se conectará em cada um deles.**E para que tenha acesso nos dois APs por HTTP seu navegador, na parte TCPIP Interface LAN, recomendo que deixe o primeiro como esta com o IP 192.168.2.1 e o segundo* com o IP 192.168.2.100
Lembre-se de colocar um nome de administrador para que só vc tenha acesso aos aps e controlar os clientes por MAC, podendo tbm amarrar o MAC ao ip na parte gerenciamento Editar Arquivo Ethers.
Exemplo: #Cliente um N do Mac xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx N do ip xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
Assim sua rede ficará mais segura.
outra coisa, no segundo AP, na parte de WatchDog via Software, cadastre o IP do primeiro AP para que o segundo restabeleça a conexão caso vc tenha uma queda de energia o coisa do tipo

----------


## jardelalmeida

> Vc desativou o servidor de DHCP do segundo AP, deixando apenas o primeiro com essa função habilitada? se não recomendo que faça isso.
> Mas o mais correto é vc configurar um como AP+WDS e o outro somente como WDS, ai a segurança WPA, ficará a cargo do primeiro AP e vc não precisará se preocupar com a segurança do segundo AP.
> Para que vc possa usar os dois APs como AP+WDS, recomendo que vc use o primeiro AP com firmware 7.3 e 0 outro com 6.1, configurando ele como cliente e deixando o servidor de DHCP desativado neste segundo, que irá receber o sinal com antena omni e repassar tanto por wi-fi como por cabo se for preciso.
> Não me pergunte o porque tem que ser com o firmwares diferentes, porque só posso dizer que nas redes que montei e dou suporte, só funciona bem, assim.
> Ai sim vc poderá habilita a segurança WPA nos dois sem problema!
> Recomendo tbm que vc deixe o *SSID desse segundo AP diferente do primeiro...**Exemplo: AP 1 nome de sua rede - AP2 Repetidor de sua rede**Assim saberá em qual AP deverá cadastrar os clientes que se conectará em cada um deles.**E para que tenha acesso nos dois APs por HTTP seu navegador, na parte TCPIP Interface LAN, recomendo que deixe o primeiro como esta com o IP 192.168.2.1 e o segundo* com o IP 192.168.2.100
> Lembre-se de colocar um nome de administrador para que só vc tenha acesso aos aps e controlar os clientes por MAC, podendo tbm amarrar o MAC ao ip na parte gerenciamento Editar Arquivo Ethers.
> Exemplo: #Cliente um N do Mac xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx N do ip xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
> Assim sua rede ficará mais segura.
> outra coisa, no segundo AP, na parte de WatchDog via Software, cadastre o IP do primeiro AP para que o segundo restabeleça a conexão caso vc tenha uma queda de energia o coisa do tipo



Sérgio, vi que vc tem bastante experiência com ap, com isso queria te pedir, encarecidamente, sua ajuda, estou sofrendo há um mês para colocar minha rede para funcionar legal e nada, só para ter uma idéia ontem eu e um colega ficamos das 09:00 até às 19:00 horas (direto sem almoçar) tentando solucionar o problema da minha rede sem sucesso.
O grande problema é que no ap1 que está ligado no hub que está conectado no mikrotik me conecto, pego ip do mikrotik, entro na página do hotspot, me autentico e navego, mas no outro ap2 que está conectado no ap1 simplesmente não consigo pegar o ip do mikrotik, dá conexão inválida.
Já usei dezenas de configurações diferentes e vários firmwares ( original super ap gts, outro da gts passado pelo suporte, aprouter 6.1 e finalmente 7.3) configurados como repetidor universal, ap+wds, etc e nada, ou seja o defeito às vezes fica intermitente, umas horas pega ip e outra não.

Minha situação é seguinte minkrotik com dhcp e hotspot ligado a um hub que alimenta uma rede cabeada, neste hub liguei via cabo um super ap em bridge para distribuir o sinal via wi-fi, como isso é em um condomínio para que tivesse visada para todas as faces do prédio coloquei mais 3 super aps que recebem o sinal do 1º ap ou em cascata de outros.
É isso fico no aguardo de sua graciosa ajuda, pois depois de muita luta já joguei a toalha !

Saudações e parabéns pela sua contribuição ao fórum

----------


## sergiofsm

> Sérgio, vi que vc tem bastante experiência com ap, com isso queria te pedir, encarecidamente, sua ajuda, estou sofrendo há um mês para colocar minha rede para funcionar legal e nada, só para ter uma idéia ontem eu e um colega ficamos das 09:00 até às 19:00 horas (direto sem almoçar) tentando solucionar o problema da minha rede sem sucesso.
> O grande problema é que no ap1 que está ligado no hub que está conectado no mikrotik me conecto, pego ip do mikrotik, entro na página do hotspot, me autentico e navego, mas no outro ap2 que está conectado no ap1 simplesmente não consigo pegar o ip do mikrotik, dá conexão inválida.
> Já usei dezenas de configurações diferentes e vários firmwares ( original super ap gts, outro da gts passado pelo suporte, aprouter 6.1 e finalmente 7.3) configurados como repetidor universal, ap+wds, etc e nada, ou seja o defeito às vezes fica intermitente, umas horas pega ip e outra não.
> 
> Minha situação é seguinte minkrotik com dhcp e hotspot ligado a um hub que alimenta uma rede cabeada, neste hub liguei via cabo um super ap em bridge para distribuir o sinal via wi-fi, como isso é em um condomínio para que tivesse visada para todas as faces do prédio coloquei mais 3 super aps que recebem o sinal do 1º ap ou em cascata de outros.
> É isso fico no aguardo de sua graciosa ajuda, pois depois de muita luta já joguei a toalha !
> 
> Saudações e parabéns pela sua contribuição ao fórum


Amigo, no que me parece e pude entender de sua situação, o seu problema não está nos aps e sim na configura que atribui-o ao mikrotik, Não vou te falar nada agora porque estou um pouco sem tempo, mas logo mais veremos o que pode ser feito para que possa firmar a tua rede.
Aguarde, que no que eu souber e depender de mim, resolveremos em breve.
Abraços e té mais...

----------


## lipeiori

> Estou com os dois em AP+WDS e com segurança WPA entre os APs. Entre o 2º AP e os clientes estou com a rede aberta, filtrando apenas pelo MAC. 
> 
> A navegação ficou estável agora... Só estou preocupado em deixar a rede aberta, pois é fácil alguém clonar o MAC e invadir minha rede... 
> 
> Aguardo dicas! Obrigado!


WPA é podre, usar WPA2 TKIP ou WEP 128 mesmo que não é todo mundo (conheço ninguem) que sabe descobrir a chave.

----------


## jardelalmeida

> Amigo, no que me parece e pude entender de sua situação, o seu problema não está nos aps e sim na configura que atribui-o ao mikrotik, Não vou te falar nada agora porque estou um pouco sem tempo, mas logo mais veremos o que pode ser feito para que possa firmar a tua rede.
> Aguarde, que no que eu souber e depender de mim, resolveremos em breve.
> Abraços e té mais...


 
Sérgio, o colega que estava me ajudando estava suspeitando do minlrotik também, em especial do hotspot, o que discordei dele, ai para tirar a dúvida, colocamos o modem adsl em modo router e ligamos diretamente no hub que alimenta a rede e fomos aos testes. Bem como antes na rede cabeada tudo ok, no 1º ap tb, mas a partir do 2º nada.
Vou tentar hoje a tarde fazer o que vc disse e mudar o firm dos demais para a versão 6.1 e deixar somente o 1º em 7.3 todos em ap+wds para ver.
Saudações renovadas !

----------


## sergiofsm

> Sérgio, o colega que estava me ajudando estava suspeitando do minlrotik também, em especial do hotspot, o que discordei dele, ai para tirar a dúvida, colocamos o modem adsl em modo router e ligamos diretamente no hub que alimenta a rede e fomos aos testes. Bem como antes na rede cabeada tudo ok, no 1º ap tb, mas a partir do 2º nada.
> Vou tentar hoje a tarde fazer o que vc disse e mudar o firm dos demais para a versão 6.1 e deixar somente o 1º em 7.3 todos em ap+wds para ver.
> Saudações renovadas !


Bom amigo Jardel, lendo o que descreveu Entendi que seu problema está relacionado ao Hotsport tbm, o qual costuma dá esses bugs se não bem configurados, mas pode ser que seja apenas algo que está se esquecendo de adotar nos APs para que eles se comuniquem.
Se for possível para vc, faz uns Print scrn das telas com o modo de como está configurando os aps e me passa por e-mail [email protected]... para ver no que posso te ajudar.
Se não for possível, perceba que quando se usa o Microtik, ele quem deve gerenciar a sua rede com o DHCP ativado para atribuir ips para os pcs clientes e repetidores... De modo que se está usando o Miclrotik para gerenciar a rede, não deveria está com os APS configurados como AP+WDS com servidor de DHCP ativados e sim como *Bridge* ou Clientes ISP com o WDS ativados de AP para AP e com o servidor de DHCP desativados, veja que a configuração que passei entre 7.3 e 6.1, refere-se apenas para APs.
estou ao dispor para o que eu possa ajudar.
Abraços e até mais

----------


## jardelalmeida

> Bom amigo Jardel, lendo o que descreveu Entendi que seu problema está relacionado ao Hotsport tbm, o qual costuma dá esses bugs se não bem configurados, mas pode ser que seja apenas algo que está se esquecendo de adotar nos APs para que eles se comuniquem.
> Se for possível para vc, faz uns Print scrn das telas com o modo de como está configurando os aps e me passa por e-mail [email protected]... para ver no que posso te ajudar.
> Se não for possível, perceba que quando se usa o Microtik, ele quem deve gerenciar a sua rede com o DHCP ativado para atribuir ips para os pcs clientes e repetidores... De modo que se está usando o Miclrotik para gerenciar a rede, não deveria está com os APS configurados como AP+WDS com servidor de DHCP ativados e sim como *Bridge* ou Clientes ISP com o WDS ativados de AP para AP e com o servidor de DHCP desativados, veja que a configuração que passei entre 7.3 e 6.1, refere-se apenas para APs.
> estou ao dispor para o que eu possa ajudar.
> Abraços e até mais


 
Valeu Sérgio, demorei um pouco pois a saga continua, como o ap1 ligado ao mikrotik também não estava entregando o ip do Milkrotik, resolvi colocá-lo na versão 6.1, também.
A questão do ip acho que descobri, como gosto de um tweek, tentei dar uma azeitada no ap e fiz alguns ajustes no campo avançado da wireless, então vi que o problema do ip, pelo menos aparentemente estava relacionado ao campo "curto preamble", então mudei para "longo preamble" e voltou a pegar ip do mikrotik.
Lembro a vc que todos os ap sempre estiveram com o dhcp desativados.

Mas como todo castigo é pouco, está pegando ip, mas a navegação ficou lennnntaaa demais, e gerou uma instabilidade no winbox ( pode acreditar).
Começei a mexer de novo e percebi que o hub onde está conectado ao super ap estava piscando freneticamente, tipo luz de boate, então desconectei o cabo do super ap do hub e tudo voltou ao normal.
Por curiosidade coloquei o super ap em modo AP simples sem o wds e ficou beleza sem causar transtorno na rede, pegando ip rápido e navengando rápido tb, mas é lógico perdi a retransmissão.
Ou seja o problema está em alguma configuração em wds que está causando algum transtorno na rede.
Será que já que eu descobri que o lance de pegar ip era o "curto preamble", devo retornar a versão 7.3 o ap ligado na rede cabeada ?

Saudações

----------


## 1929

Sobre preambulo, dá uma olhada neste artigo.

Opções avançadas

E como você conseguiu isolar o problema ao WDS, não sei se lá atrás no tópico já foi comentado. Tem muitas pag. para procurar, mas eu já tive um problema semelhante com um AP.
Estava tudo funcionando perfeito e coloquei mais um rádio em WDS com a base. Aparentemente estáva conectando pois aparecia na tabela de estatística do WDS. Mas neste AP não navegava de jeito nenhum.
Descobri que eu não havia colocado a chave de criptografia no WDS deste AP. Estava só com a chave de cripto na aba segurança.
Os APs quando usam chave de criptografia, pode-se configurar todos os WDS sem criptografia. Mas se um tiver a chave também no WDS, todos os que estiverem no WDS também vão precisar ter a chave

----------


## jardelalmeida

No meu caso não uso criptografia, rede aberta segurança somente o hotspot

----------


## tomkill2008

Ola sou novo aki no forum...venho a pedir ajuda ....comprei um ap gts com firmeware 1,18V...eu msm fiz minha antena omni...aquela que quem o tutorial na net...dae eu comprei uma outra antena do Ml de marca OrgWep de 24 db...minha net tem 6 cliente registrado...depois que comprei a antena eu apenas trokei ela pela de 24Db e naum mudei em nada suas configs...dae deu um problema muito estranhu...fika caindo cada 5 minuts a net....as vezes nem conecta...fika nakela tela tentandu conectar..e tipo naum foi mudado absolutamente nada nem no ap nem nos Pcs apena a troka da antena....e antes com a antena que eu msm tinnha feito tava normal....alguem tem ideia doke pode ser???.....Walew..

----------


## 1929

> Ola sou novo aki no forum...venho a pedir ajuda ....comprei um ap gts com firmeware 1,18V...eu msm fiz minha antena omni...aquela que quem o tutorial na net...dae eu comprei uma outra antena do Ml de marca OrgWep de 24 db...minha net tem 6 cliente registrado...depois que comprei a antena eu apenas trokei ela pela de 24Db e naum mudei em nada suas configs...dae deu um problema muito estranhu...fika caindo cada 5 minuts a net....as vezes nem conecta...fika nakela tela tentandu conectar..e tipo naum foi mudado absolutamente nada nem no ap nem nos Pcs apena a troka da antena....e antes com a antena que eu msm tinnha feito tava normal....alguem tem ideia doke pode ser???.....Walew..


Coloca a antena antiga e vê se volta ao normal.
Se voltar é porque a nova está com problema. Omini de 24 dbi não é uma boa não. Ainda mais estas marca desconhecida.
Com 24 dbi, isto se tiver mesmo os 24, vai dar um angulo vertical muito estreito e dificulta comunicação para mais perto.

----------


## tomkill2008

Diminui toda a potencia doradio....ta em ( B ) max range normal....max potencia desabilitada..issu com a antena de 24 db...os clientes estão cerca de +- uns 800 mtrs...e tds com 100% do sinal...parece que melhoro...vamos ver valew.

----------


## tomkill2008

Estou pensando seriamente em trocar meu firmware do Gts....peguei akele tuto e firmware que tem no mundowifi.com, tipo só tenho medo de dar pau e num consseguir entrar mais no frmware...mas é só a baxar o arquivinhu....fazer o upload e gerar uma licensa para o aprouter 7.1 e ja era...careega o firmware e depois carrega a licensa???

----------


## fullofthorns

pessoal esta é minha primeira postagem.
estou com o seguinte problemac om meu ap GTS telecom, fiz a atualização de firmware conforme o tutorial para o Aprouter 7.3. entrei com o IP 1925.168.2.1 gerei a licença com o soft q acompanha o arquio zip. Creio q fiz tudo certo. Mas na hora q ele reinicia, ficam a luz POWER e LAN acesa, nao transmite sinal, as vezes abre a pagina do Aprouter, ja resetei, não consigo colocar ele mais TFTP, o estranho é q ele tá conectando na net. Mas a função de wireless parece não estar abilitado.
Pesquisando, vi q no site da Wappro tem como voltar ao firmware original com um outro soft.
Há possibilidade disso?
Estou quase atualizando pro 6.1 mas via interface web dele. Pode dar certo ou eu perdi o Roteador?

agradeço a atenção

abraços

----------


## jardelalmeida

Amigo, passei pela mesma coisa, ao invés de inserir a licença do 6.1 para depois inserir a licença do 7.3 fiz o contrario inserindo logo de 1º a licença do 7.3, com isso perdi o contato com o router, fiz de tudo e nada arrisquei e botei na loja para mandar na garantia para ver se cola.
Depois posto aqui o resultado da loja pra ver se cola na garantia, apesar de textualmente dizer que perde a garantia, creio q se não der certo vou ter que ver um jtag pra ele.

----------


## fullofthorns

Entao pessoal...

Nao aguentei esperar e "regredi" o Aprouter para v6.1 pela interface web. acontece o seguinte agora:

1 - Quando configuro ele, na opçao Wan nao tem mais conexao por PPPoE, isso eh normal na v6.1?

2 - Entao coloquei meu pc com IP 192.168.2.100 (msm faixa do AP), e uso discador do windows entao ele conecta na net blz. provavelmente terei q rotear o modem (um DSLink 260e).

3 - Na opçao Site Survey ele encontra as conexoes proximas, isso quer dizer q a funçao wireless esta funcionando,mas quando configuro como gateway e AP o outro Rotador (GTS tmb), encontra a SSID mas quanto vai conectar ele trava. o q pode ser?

Vlw pela atençao.

----------


## 1929

> Entao pessoal...
> 
> Nao aguentei esperar e "regredi" o Aprouter para v6.1 pela interface web. acontece o seguinte agora:
> 
> 1 - Quando configuro ele, na opçao Wan nao tem mais conexao por PPPoE, isso eh normal na v6.1?
> 
> 2 - Entao coloquei meu pc com IP 192.168.2.100 (msm faixa do AP), e uso discador do windows entao ele conecta na net blz. provavelmente terei q rotear o modem (um DSLink 260e).
> 
> 3 - Na opçao Site Survey ele encontra as conexoes proximas, isso quer dizer q a funçao wireless esta funcionando,mas quando configuro como gateway e AP o outro Rotador (GTS tmb), encontra a SSID mas quanto vai conectar ele trava. o q pode ser?
> ...


Agora dá um reset nele e instala novamente a 6.1
Ou então pega o gerador novo que já gera para a versão 7 direto.

E tem também a versão 5 do WAPPRO que está muito boa. Mas para o gerador da bsector precisa pegar a versão no site deles e não na wappro

----------


## fullofthorns

> Agora dá um reset nele e instala novamente a 6.1
> Ou então pega o gerador novo que já gera para a versão 7 direto.
> 
> E tem também a versão 5 do WAPPRO que está muito boa. Mas para o gerador da bsector precisa pegar a versão no site deles e não na wappro


Ola pessoal,

Depois de travar uma batalha épica, consegui finalmente atualizar o GTS. o problema era o tal do Firewall do WinXP...rs... desabilitei o maldito e ficou suave.. consegui entrar no TFTP e atualizar o Firmware novamente. Fiz de acordo com 1229 me indicou. Tá tudo fluindo blz agora.

Meu outro problema agora é configurar o outro GTS q receberá o sinal. Sigo todo o procedimento de configuração Cliente, o Ap encontra o sinal, conecta mas quando vc abre a janela do explorer não carrega nada.
Está assim:
Meu AP: 
IP Wan: 192.168.1.2
Mascara: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.1.1 (só consegui entrar na internet com esse nº)

IP Lan: 192.168.1.10
Mascara: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.1.2

é isso... só lembrando q não atualizei o outro ap por motivos de garantia.

abraçoss

----------


## Barracuda01

Alguém conhece firmware para Smart lan APRO54....ouvi dizer que ele é igual ao gts....mas qual?

----------


## Poemander

Olá amigos do fórum...


Uma coisa que tenho pesquisado mas ainda não obtive uma resposta... possuo um AP Super GTS com firmware AP Router... a minha dúvida é se esse AP aceita POE... já pesquisei e não encontrei nada confirmando se é possível... alguém pode confirmar essa informação? Se for possível vou tentar usar essa dica postada pelo amigo Ddllss e pelo amigo Skymanrj...

Forte abraço a todos.

----------


## 1929

> Olá amigos do fórum...
> 
> 
> Uma coisa que tenho pesquisado mas ainda não obtive uma resposta... possuo um AP Super GTS com firmware AP Router... a minha dúvida é se esse AP aceita POE... já pesquisei e não encontrei nada confirmando se é possível... alguém pode confirmar essa informação? Se for possível vou tentar usar essa dica postada pelo amigo Ddllss e pelo amigo Skymanrj...
> 
> Forte abraço a todos.


Aceita sim.

Com 20 e poucos reais voce compra o POE. Compre aquele de dois componentes, o injetor e o splitter.

----------


## Poemander

Mas 1929, o POE é um compomente "universal", ou seja, serve para qualquer tipo de AP? A minha preocupação é se o GTS aceita o uso de poe, mesmo desse vendido em lojas...

Fico preocupado pq já vi a indicação de uso de poe para várias marcas de ap, exceto para o GTS... posso ligar um poe nele sem problemas?

Mais uma vez obrigado.

----------


## eternalfire

Pode colocar sim um POE sim no GTS eu tenho um e funciona normalmente, mas tem que ser um com os dois componentes, um injetor e o receptor, pois esse equipamento não tem POE nativo...que seria no caso de você precisar só do injetor pois o equipamento ja seria capaz de separar os dados da alimentação diretamente do cabo, como é em algumas RB. Espero ter esclarecido suas duvidas, pois sou meio ruinzinho para explicar o que está na minha cabeça.

----------


## 1929

> Pode colocar sim um POE sim no GTS eu tenho um e funciona normalmente, mas tem que ser um com os dois componentes, um injetor e o receptor, pois esse equipamento não tem POE nativo...que seria no caso de você precisar só do injetor pois o equipamento ja seria capaz de separar os dados da alimentação diretamente do cabo, como é em algumas RB. Espero ter esclarecido suas duvidas, pois sou meio ruinzinho para explicar o que está na minha cabeça.


É isso mesmo. 
O que que o POE faz? Você vai ligar a fonte no injetor e do injetor vai sair um cabo de rede para o PC e outro cabo de rede para o rádio. Lá junto do rádio, voce vai conectar o cabo de rede no splitter, que é o outro componente do POE, que vai fazer a separação novamente. Sai a energia para o rádio e um cabo de rede até a porta local do AP.
Um cabo de rede tem 4 pares de fios. Só que para dados não é utilizado todos os fios. Então o POE vai injetar a energia nestes dois fios que não são utilizados, e lá em cima ele vai separar novamente a energia dos dados. Por isso ele é universal. Serve em todos os modelos que não tem poe integrado.

----------


## eaglebr

Caros,

Consegui fazer a atualização do GTS antigo (azul e branco) seguindo as orientações dos manuais e arquivos, porém ao tentar configurar o DHCP estático, nada acontece.. Ou seja.. eu coloco um ip e o router ignora..

Simplesmente o computador pega o ip com final .2 

#Prende o Mac ao IP 
# Usado tambem pelo DHCP server para colocar ips estaticos
#FORMATO: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
#Eagle Server: 00:0F:EA:B2 :Big Grin: 0:76 192.168.2.100

----------


## eaglebr

> Caros,
> 
> Consegui fazer a atualização do GTS antigo (azul e branco) seguindo as orientações dos manuais e arquivos, porém ao tentar configurar o DHCP estático, nada acontece.. Ou seja.. eu coloco um ip e o router ignora..
> 
> Simplesmente o computador pega o ip com final .2 
> 
> #Prende o Mac ao IP 
> # Usado tambem pelo DHCP server para colocar ips estaticos
> #FORMATO: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
> #Eagle Server: 00:0F:EA:B20:76 192.168.2.100



Resolvido o problema..
#Eagle Server: 
00:0F:EA:B2 :Big Grin: 0:76 192.168.2.100

Agora a única dúvida é em relação a potência.. tem dois campos.. o que significa cada um.. e até onde posso chegar com esse equipamento??

----------


## CartmanBR

Boa Tarde Pessoal,

Li todo o tópico, e uma coisa ainda não ficou muito claro para mim.

Tenho um GTS Super AP (Branco), e uso ele como repetidor de um Dlink, porém percebo que a velocidade de navegação das estações conectadas no repetidor é mais baixa do que no Dlink, fiz o teste no site speedtest.net, e o resultado é de 2 mb pras estações conectadas no GTS, e 4mb nas conectadas no Dlink, ou seja, há um gargalo ai.

Ele está configurado como Bridge Repetidor.

Atualizando o firmware será que esse problema é resolvido?

Grato,
Alex

----------


## sergiofsm

> Boa Tarde Pessoal,
> 
> Li todo o tópico, e uma coisa ainda não ficou muito claro para mim.
> 
> Tenho um GTS Super AP (Branco), e uso ele como repetidor de um Dlink, porém percebo que a velocidade de navegação das estações conectadas no repetidor é mais baixa do que no Dlink, fiz o teste no site speedtest.net, e o resultado é de 2 mb pras estações conectadas no GTS, e 4mb nas conectadas no Dlink, ou seja, há um gargalo ai.
> 
> Ele está configurado como Bridge Repetidor.
> 
> Atualizando o firmware será que esse problema é resolvido?
> ...


 *Olá Alex,*
* É certo que quando se configura um AP como repetidor ou WDS se tenha uma perca, mas se a sua banda é de 4MB, dificilmente perderia a metade dela quando repetida!
Verifica ai se as antenas estão tendo visada limpa e cita a distancia entre elas, como tbm tipo e tamanho de cabo que usas.*
*Outra coisa, faz o teste de sua banda com um download, baixa como exp: Linux nos dois ao mesmo tempo e ver a diferença da transferencia, já que esses sites de teste nem sempre lhe dará o valor real!*
*A troca do Firware pode te trazer melhoria sim, mas ele não fará milagres se o conjunto de sua rede não estiver bem alinhado.

Abraços e boa sorte*

*
*

----------


## CartmanBR

> *Olá Alex,*
> * É certo que quando se configura um AP como repetidor ou WDS se tenha uma perca, mas se a sua banda é de 4MB, dificilmente perderia a metade dela quando repetida!
> Verifica ai se as antenas estão tendo visada limpa e cita a distancia entre elas, como tbm tipo e tamanho de cabo que usas.*
> *Outra coisa, faz o teste de sua banda com um download, baixa como exp: Linux nos dois ao mesmo tempo e ver a diferença da transferencia, já que esses sites de teste nem sempre lhe dará o valor real!*
> *A troca do Firware pode te trazer melhoria sim, mas ele não fará milagres se o conjunto de sua rede não estiver bem alinhado.
> 
> Abraços e boa sorte*
> 
> *
> *


Muito obrigado pela resposta!!!!

Fiz uns testes aqui e vi o seguinte. Só fica lento quando utilizo a estação pelo sinal wireless repetido, testei ligando meu notebook tanto no wireless quanto na rede cabeada, ambos no GTS Repetidor, e no cabo a taxa de transferencia foi excelente. Já no wireless continua a mesma coisa, muito baixa.

Vou verificar mais configurações aqui. Porém se você ou mais alguem puder dar uma ajuda!!  :Big Grin: 

Grato
Alex

----------


## sergiofsm

> Muito obrigado pela resposta!!!!
> 
> Fiz uns testes aqui e vi o seguinte. Só fica lento quando utilizo a estação pelo sinal wireless repetido, testei ligando meu notebook tanto no wireless quanto na rede cabeada, ambos no GTS Repetidor, e no cabo a taxa de transferencia foi excelente. Já no wireless continua a mesma coisa, muito baixa.
> 
> Vou verificar mais configurações aqui. Porém se você ou mais alguem puder dar uma ajuda!! 
> 
> Grato
> Alex


 Vai ajustando o ACK nos APS e testando, é provável que sua perca esteja relacionada no envi de um e recebimento do outro para o repasse.
diz ai a distancia entre um e o outro e tbm se só tem esse repetidor na rede para analizar em quanto deve seta, ok?

----------


## CartmanBR

> Vai ajustando o ACK nos APS e testando, é provável que sua perca esteja relacionada no envi de um e recebimento do outro para o repasse.
> diz ai a distancia entre um e o outro e tbm se só tem esse repetidor na rede para analizar em quanto deve seta, ok?


Então.... eles devem estar a uns 10 metros um do outro, o grande problema é que tem uma laje grossa entre eles! 

O sinal que o repetidor consegue do aparelho principal fica variando perto de 75%!!!!

Ontem fiz uns testes, ainda não consegui resolver!!!

Esse ACK eu altero no Repetidor ou no Principal???

Grato,
Alex

----------


## 1929

> Então.... eles devem estar a uns 10 metros um do outro, o grande problema é que tem uma laje grossa entre eles! 
> 
> O sinal que o repetidor consegue do aparelho principal fica variando perto de 75%!!!!
> 
> Ontem fiz uns testes, ainda não consegui resolver!!!
> 
> Esse ACK eu altero no Repetidor ou no Principal???
> 
> Grato,
> Alex


Alguns permitem usar o ack "zero", Dai ele fica automático. Não me lembro agora no GTS.

Tem um artigo no clube do hardware que explica outros parâmetros que podem dar latencia também.
É o RTS e o frame threshold. Quase ninguém fala neles, mas são importantes também.
O RTS procura evitar o choque de tráfego de pacotes na rede e consequentemente a perda dos pacotes.

Dá uma olhada neste link. Tem lá até uma dica de controlar o RTS nos clientes e não na base. Diz o Morimoto que é o pulo do gato.

Parâmetros da rede

----------


## rmrcoxa

Amigo, aqui utilizo 2 GTS em WDS e também enfrente o mesmo problema. Tenho uma net de 8MB, e no PC ligado direto ao modem via cabo, a velocidade através de testes online chega a 6MB, porém nos computadores conectados via wireless ao segundo AP, nao passa dos 2MB.

Ainda não consegui resolver.

E ultimamente começou a ocorrer um problema muito estranho. Quando tenho apenas 1 cliente conectado via wireless, ao pingar o AP, ocorre perda de 80% dos pacotes. Mas é só conectar um segundo cliente ao mesmo AP, que o ping volta à responder 100%.

Já to careca com esse Super AP GTS. É bomba!!!

----------


## 1929

> Amigo, aqui utilizo 2 GTS em WDS e também enfrente o mesmo problema. Tenho uma net de 8MB, e no PC ligado direto ao modem via cabo, a velocidade através de testes online chega a 6MB, porém nos computadores conectados via wireless ao segundo AP, nao passa dos 2MB.
> 
> Ainda não consegui resolver.
> 
> E ultimamente começou a ocorrer um problema muito estranho. Quando tenho apenas 1 cliente conectado via wireless, ao pingar o AP, ocorre perda de 80% dos pacotes. Mas é só conectar um segundo cliente ao mesmo AP, que o ping volta à responder 100%.
> 
> Já to careca com esse Super AP GTS. É bomba!!!


Não é só ele. Todos os 8186 tem várias limitações. Eu tinha aqui e me satisfazia bem. Quanto aos 2 mega, acho que é isso mesmo. Eles não devem ter capacidade de passar mais do que isso mesmo.

----------


## CartmanBR

Andei fazendo uns testes! Realmente o GTS não é um bom AP ou eu estou fazendo muita cagada.

Alterei muito as cunfigurações, porém as vezes,. após salvar as alterações, a taxa chega nos 4mb, mas depois de uns minutos volta a ficar muito baixa!!!!!

Não sei se é uma limitação no WDS, mas está me irritando e estou quase qdquirindo outro Dlink 2100Ap que funciona lindo como repetidor!

----------


## 1929

> Andei fazendo uns testes! Realmente o GTS não é um bom AP ou eu estou fazendo muita cagada.
> 
> Alterei muito as cunfigurações, porém as vezes,. após salvar as alterações, a taxa chega nos 4mb, mas depois de uns minutos volta a ficar muito baixa!!!!!
> 
> Não sei se é uma limitação no WDS, mas está me irritando e estou quase qdquirindo outro Dlink 2100Ap que funciona lindo como repetidor!


Eu configurei em AP+WDS, passa entre 11 e 36mbps. Se é real, não sei. Pelo menos é o que diz lá na aba estatística

----------


## CartmanBR

O meu aparece que está conectado a 54mbps, porém a internet não chega a 2! Muito estranho!!!

----------


## 1929

> O meu aparece que está conectado a 54mbps, porém a internet não chega a 2! Muito estranho!!!


É aquilo que eu quiz dizer lá atrás no tópico. 
O chipset 8186 não tem toda esta capacidade. Pode até ler, mas não passa na prática.
É só confirmar com um download.
De quanto é seu link?

----------


## CartmanBR

Meu link é de 4MB.

O engraçado que se eu espetar o cabo no GTS, a taxa fica normal, em 4mb!

----------


## Dudusat

Qual a release do aparelho e qual Firmwares vcs tem nesses rádios se for em português ñ presta mesmo ñ, tem q ser original em inglês.
ñ caia na bobeira de atualizar, por q se for release 3 ñ tem como volta a versão em inglês q fuinciona perfeita.

----------


## 1929

> Meu link é de 4MB.
> 
> O engraçado que se eu espetar o cabo no GTS, a taxa fica normal, em 4mb!


Eu não entendo muito, mas pelo que tenho lido é isso mesmo.
Outro companheiro tempos atrás trouxe a atenção este fato.
Imagina o link chegando no primeiro GTS. Este repassa para o segundo via wireless. Já ocorre uma perda. Daí o segundo repassa para o cliente. Nova perda.
Algumas coisas podem ajudar, como ACK, RTS, frame threshold, mas existe uma limitação do chipset 8186.
Já quando usa a porta Lan, o AP comporta-se semelhante a um switch. E seria normal passar mais tráfego.
Quando espeta o cabo, é no primeiro GTS ou no segundo?

----------


## CartmanBR

> Eu não entendo muito, mas pelo que tenho lido é isso mesmo.
> Outro companheiro tempos atrás trouxe a atenção este fato.
> Imagina o link chegando no primeiro GTS. Este repassa para o segundo via wireless. Já ocorre uma perda. Daí o segundo repassa para o cliente. Nova perda.
> Algumas coisas podem ajudar, como ACK, RTS, frame threshold, mas existe uma limitação do chipset 8186.
> Já quando usa a porta Lan, o AP comporta-se semelhante a um switch. E seria normal passar mais tráfego.
> Quando espeta o cabo, é no primeiro GTS ou no segundo?


No segundo, que está funcionando como repetidor!!!!

----------


## sergiofsm

Pessoal, concordo plenamente com vcs, quanto ao fato do GTS ter percas, mas é fato que isso acontece não só com o GTS e sim, com todos os rádios que custa menos de 200,00 R$
Isso ocorre porque a memória deles no geral são bem pequenas para suportar um bom gerenciamento e para que funcione melhor precisão serem resetados ao menos uma vez ao dia!!!
Por isso eles devem ser bem configurados e programados para dá um resete a cada 24 horas.
Isso não os faz melhores, mas os deixam ao menos melhor!
Quanto ao modo WDS ou REPETIDOR, não existe radio que não tenha percas!
O que se pode fazer para que isso seja alternado, é tornar o conjunto da rede menos sucessível a percas.
Como? Observando os alinhamentos das antenas, usando medidas menores de cabos, refrigerando os aps com coolers, principalmente se estes estiverem dentro de caixas, dispondo o ap em local que fique visível para que o sinal seja mais amplo e principalmente configurando o Fimrware deles, de modo que se adapte melhor a cada rede.
Lembrem-se que estes aps de custo baixo, são domésticos.
Assim, sugiro para aqueles que pretende ter um ap para formar um link menos sucessível a erros, que usem um SENÃO ou até mesmo que montem um mikrotik e se divirtam tendo estes aps como, GTS,APROUTER, D-LINK, Zinwell, EDMAX, KRAZER, ABOCOM e tantos outros que servem muito bem, para se atender a clientes e não a provedores.
No entanto, na minha humilde opinião e de Técnico em TI (ADSL), que da suporte a empresas e pequenos provedores, continuo acreditando que os rádios com chipset realtek, como: GTS, AProuter, Krazer,Abocom e agora tbm o Aquario, continuam sendo os melhores entre estes de custo baixo se bem configurados.

No mais estou a disposição. 
Abraços para todos e boa sorte

----------


## 1929

> No segundo, que está funcionando como repetidor!!!!


E quando conecta via wireless no primeiro AP, passa os 4mega? Experimenta fazer um download e vê se passa? Acho que não.

----------


## CartmanBR

> E quando conecta via wireless no primeiro AP, passa os 4mega? Experimenta fazer um download e vê se passa? Acho que não.


No primeiro AP fica normal, chega nos 4 tranquilamente!!! Estou nele nesse exato momento!!!

----------


## 1929

> No primeiro AP fica normal, chega nos 4 tranquilamente!!! Estou nele nesse exato momento!!!


Então tem alguma coisa mesmo. Pois a perda não pode ser tão grande. Um pouco aqui, um pouco ali, poderia chegar no final com perda somadas, mas não assim.

Alguma config ou o 2º AP não está rendendo no wireless.

Quanto ele bota de sinal no primeiro AP?

Se tiver disponível outro AP, experimenta.

----------


## Não Registrado

amigos eo seguinte quando eu faço a comfigurações do gts telecom modelo (78.0454ARB) ae quando eu coloco a senha de segurança a internet nao pega mas ae eu to precisado resouver esse problema ae alguem pode me ajuda a resolver e esse problema.....

----------


## 5leipn1r

Olá pessoal, boa noite.
Sou novo aqui no forum, na verdade encontrei este forum procurando informações sobre o GTS Telecom.
Comprei um desses a 1 semana e estou tendo problemas desde então.
O meu é um Super AP Power - Roteador Inteligente (78.0454ARB) Release 4 (Prata).
Estou usando o Firmware 1.73 (O ultimo no momento no site da GTS). Mas tentei também o 1.18 que um técnico de lá me enviou.
Meu problema é que não consigo fazer o UPNP funcionar corretamente. Preciso do UPNP para que o router faça automaticamente o trabalho de redirecionar as portas do meu XBOX360, do meu emule, do torrent, etc...
Depois de 1 semana de muita luta e muitos emails para o pessoal da GTS, me disseram que o UPNP está lá na interface só de enfeite, pois não foi implementado desde a tradução do inglês para o português.
Então estou pensando em instalar o APROUTER. Li este tópico até a pagina 30, daí pulei direto para a 39 pois achei que o que eu tinha lido já era o suficiente para explicar meu caso e minhas intenções (pois estou morrendo de sono e quero ir dormir)... Mas antes queria tirar algumas dúvidas antes de fazer a instalação do firmware (pretendo fazer este final de semana próximo).
Eu gostaria muito de atualizar para o 7.3 ou quem sabe até para o 8.x.... Porém, eu não queria ter que fazer aquele lance de ter que mudar o MAC do meu router. Tem algum outro jeito? 
Tem um tal de ApLicGen neste site: AP Router 7.x (and others) License Generator v2.4.1 « Btsector’s Weblog que promete gerar chaves para o 7.x
Alguém já usou?
Eu queria também saber se o APROUTER faz corretamente o UPNP.
Meu primo tem um router da propria APROUTER com o 7.x instalado e eu dei uma fuçada e não encontrei nenhuma opção de UPNP nele.

Sérgio, tem como me add no MSN para tirar algumas dúvidas de ultima hora no fim de semana quando eu for fazer? [email protected]

Valew.

Abraços.

----------


## sergiofsm

> Olá pessoal, boa noite.
> Sou novo aqui no forum, na verdade encontrei este forum procurando informações sobre o GTS Telecom.
> Comprei um desses a 1 semana e estou tendo problemas desde então.
> O meu é um Super AP Power - Roteador Inteligente (78.0454ARB) Release 4 (Prata).
> Estou usando o Firmware 1.73 (O ultimo no momento no site da GTS). Mas tentei também o 1.18 que um técnico de lá me enviou.
> Meu problema é que não consigo fazer o UPNP funcionar corretamente. Preciso do UPNP para que o router faça automaticamente o trabalho de redirecionar as portas do meu XBOX360, do meu emule, do torrent, etc...
> Depois de 1 semana de muita luta e muitos emails para o pessoal da GTS, me disseram que o UPNP está lá na interface só de enfeite, pois não foi implementado desde a tradução do inglês para o português.
> Então estou pensando em instalar o APROUTER. Li este tópico até a pagina 30, daí pulei direto para a 39 pois achei que o que eu tinha lido já era o suficiente para explicar meu caso e minhas intenções (pois estou morrendo de sono e quero ir dormir)... Mas antes queria tirar algumas dúvidas antes de fazer a instalação do firmware (pretendo fazer este final de semana próximo).
> Eu gostaria muito de atualizar para o 7.3 ou quem sabe até para o 8.x.... Porém, eu não queria ter que fazer aquele lance de ter que mudar o MAC do meu router. Tem algum outro jeito? 
> ...


 Sim, tem como eu te add, mas já deixo bem claro que não tem como vc alterar o Firmware para o 7... ou 8... sem mudar o MAC!
Para o 7... terá mesmo que usar o Aplicgen, se não quiser pagar pela licença é claro.
Já para o 8... ainda não vi nada na net sobre como atualizar para ele sem comprar a licença.
No mais, o redirecionamento que pretende fazer, se for no firmware aprouter 7.3, fica localizado na aba(Firewall) (Port Forwarding)
Boa sorte

----------


## 5leipn1r

Sérgio. Obrigado pela resposta.
Tentei fazer o update do firmware hoje, e tudo saiu errado...
Não consegui fazer o 7.3, então fiz do WAPPRO, no WAPPRO não encontrei a opção de UPNP, então tentei o APROUTER 6.1, mas também não encontrei o UPNP nele, e o pior, quando atualizei para o APR 6.1 o MAC do meu WAN mudou para o mesmo do meu LAN, e ainda pro cima não navegava na internet.
Quando eu tentei o 7.3, eu fiz como o tutorial manda, instalei o firmware do 7.3 por TFTP, mas nem consegui entrar na tela de configuração para colocar a licença. Eu já estava até me acostumando com a idéia de mudar o MAC...
Se você puder me ajduar fico muito agradecido.

PS: na tela do Port Fowarding do 7.3, e mesmo do 8.x não tem nenhuma opção de UPNP.
Eu não quero fazer o redirecionamento das portas manualmente, eu quero que este funcione automaticamente por UPNP. Vc sabe se tem como e como eu faço isso?


Thanks.

----------


## sergiofsm

> Sérgio. Obrigado pela resposta.
> Tentei fazer o update do firmware hoje, e tudo saiu errado...
> Não consegui fazer o 7.3, então fiz do WAPPRO, no WAPPRO não encontrei a opção de UPNP, então tentei o APROUTER 6.1, mas também não encontrei o UPNP nele, e o pior, quando atualizei para o APR 6.1 o MAC do meu WAN mudou para o mesmo do meu LAN, e ainda pro cima não navegava na internet.
> Quando eu tentei o 7.3, eu fiz como o tutorial manda, instalei o firmware do 7.3 por TFTP, mas nem consegui entrar na tela de configuração para colocar a licença. Eu já estava até me acostumando com a idéia de mudar o MAC...
> Se você puder me ajduar fico muito agradecido.
> 
> PS: na tela do Port Fowarding do 7.3, e mesmo do 8.x não tem nenhuma opção de UPNP.
> Eu não quero fazer o redirecionamento das portas manualmente, eu quero que este funcione automaticamente por UPNP. Vc sabe se tem como e como eu faço isso?
> 
> ...


 *Quanto a atualizar para o 7.3 ta ai a receita que repasso de um colega do Mundo WIFI:* 

*Como colocar a firmware aprouter versão 7.3 no gts ou qualquer radio. A questão é de que quando você faz o upload da licença para a versão 7.3 ele licencia o equipamento, porém quando você vai dar o clique em SALVAR ou APLICAR MODIFICAÇÕES o equipamento reinicia.

*** Isso acontece porque a partir da versão 7, somente equipamentos com o MAC: 00:12:0e:XX:XX:XX irão SALVAR e APLICAR AS MODIFICAÇÕES.

Para solucionar o problema:

Faça o seguinte procedimento.

1. Upload do firmware versão 7.X
espere ele reiniciar depois de completar em 100% e coloque na sua placa de rede um N de IP fixo
ExP:
IP:192.168.2.4
MASCARA: 255.255.255.0
O resto deixe como está (em Branco)

2. Gerar a Licença Versão 6.X com o SEGUINTE MAC: 00120e588dfx Coloque quaisquer números e Letras de A até F onde TIVER X

3. Gerar a Licença Versão 7.X - ** MESMO MAC QUE VOCÊ GEROU A LICENÇA NO PASSO ANTERIOR.

emtre no AP pelo seu navegador, com o IP: 192.168.2.1 e depois...

4. Fazer o Upload da Licença Versão 6.X no Equipamento com FIMRWARE versão 7.X

e logo depois em seguida...

5. Fazer o Upload da Licença Versão 7.X no Equipamento com FIMRWARE versão 7.X

PRONTO.
FAÇA ALGUMAS ALTERACOES, SALVE E APLIQUE.

Obs. O grande detalhe é que o Mac do equipamento Original irá MUDAR.

Charada da História.
Upload da Licença Versão 6.X - Ele irá gravar no AP o novo MAC.
Upload da Licença Versão 7.X - Pronto. Seu AP está LIVRE e COM O MAC COMO se FOSSE UM WAP254 da APROUTER !!!
*
*Já quanto ao UPNP, nem um desses Firmware o possui, a não ser o do próprio GTS... Mas é claro que ele não funciona também. Então, nem um possui mesmo!!!
Agora se quer ver mesmo isso funcionando, aconselho a montar e usar o (MIKROTIK) ou o (BRASI FW) que ao contrario do que muitos pensam, são bem simples de configurar e lhe dará um controle absoluto.

*

----------


## Não Registrado

so via ca do computado p/ reprogamalo

----------


## sergiofsm

> so via ca do computado p/ reprogamalo


???????

----------


## sergiofsm

Olá amigos, como muitos tem duvidas de como configura APs em modo Repetido WDS, fiz o tuto ai para quem precisar.
Abraços

----------


## jardelalmeida

> Olá amigos, como muitos tem duvidas de como configura APs em modo Repetido WDS, fiz o tuto ai para quem precisar.
> Abraços



Amigo este tuto dá certo se o Ap principal estiver ligado em um mikrotik e este ativado DHCP ? ou seja o ap principal em bridge ?

----------


## sergiofsm

> Amigo este tuto dá certo se o Ap principal estiver ligado em um mikrotik e este ativado DHCP ? ou seja o ap principal em bridge ?


Sim, dá certo quanto ao funcionamento com mikrotik, mas no caso, os dois aps devem está em bridge com dhcp desativados para receber do mikrotik.

----------


## 1000TON

:Argh: Estive consultando em forun e vi que algumas pessoas tiveram um problema parecido com o meu, estou ficando careca :Dontknow:  :Help:  em tentar melhorar, então resolvi escrever no forum em busca de uma opinião. O problema é o seguinte:

Apartamento de três andares:

No 2 andar: chega o link da Virtua (6mb) compartilhado com um GTS modo Router AP+WDS com incriptaçao wep, com DHCP habilitado designado na faixa 192.168.1.2 a 192.168.1.10, Com IP (192.168.1.1) WDS habilitado e incluído os endereço MAC's Lan do AP-1 andar e AP 3Andar, com SSID jjunior

No 1 andar: GTS modo ponte AP+WDS  DHCP Desabilitado  Designado o IP fora faixa de DHCP IP(192.168.1.215) WDS habilitado e incluído os endereço MAC configurado do APRouter 2Andar. Recebendo sinal do APRouter 2 Andar (69% de sinal) com SSID jjunior

No 3 andar: GTS modo ponte AP+WDS  DHCP Desabilitado - Designado o IP fora faixa de DHCP IP(192.168.1.213) com WDS habilitado e incluído os endereço MAC do APRouter 2Andar. Recebendo sinal do APRouter 2 Andar (53% de sinal) com SSID jjunior

A comunicação entre os APs e estações ok! O meu problema é na velocidade de internet, quando realizo um teste de velocidade nas estações "via wireless" nos APS do 1 andar e 3 andar tenho uma perda maior que 20% minha velocidade cai de 6MB para media de 200 kbps. Fiz um teste colocando a estação diretamente na porta Lan dos APS do 1 e 3 andar e a velocidade teve uma melhora de 200 kbps para media de 900 kbps.

Lembrando que no Router do 2 andar onde chega a virtua não tem perda de velocidade na internet, esta tudo normal com a ultima atualização de firmware 1.73 e todos os aps são do mesmo modelo *Super AP Power - Roteador Inteligente (78.0454ARB).*

A comunicação entre aps esta como Band (Somente G) Canal 1.

Ja realizei teste modificando as potência onde mostrou melhor peformance setada em 50%.

Vi que a mudança de firmware para aprouter, teve uma melhora, correto?  :Questionmark:  Se mudar o firmware original do GTS para aprouter e não tiver melhoras, tem a possibilidade de voltar atras (rollback) com o firmware original GTS? :Questionmark:  
Se o próximo passo para tentar uma melhoria for a mudança do firmware, qual é a versão/firmware indicado para este modelo de AP * GTS Cinza (78.0454ARB)*  :Questionmark: 

Este link que foi divulgado " *http://www.mundowifi.com.br/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=195** "*  para baixar a fimware 7.3, junto com o gerador de licença, contem todos os arquivos necessário para a mudança? :Questionmark:  

Abs
 :Dontknow:  :Shot:  :Stupido3:  :Bird:

----------


## sergiofsm

> Estive consultando em forun e vi que algumas pessoas tiveram um problema parecido com o meu, estou ficando careca em tentar melhorar, então resolvi escrever no forum em busca de uma opinião. O problema é o seguinte:
> 
> Apartamento de três andares:
> 
> No 2 andar: chega o link da Virtua (6mb) compartilhado com um GTS modo Router AP+WDS com incriptaçao wep, com DHCP habilitado designado na faixa 192.168.1.2 a 192.168.1.10, Com IP (192.168.1.1) WDS habilitado e incluído os endereço MAC's Lan do AP-1 andar e AP 3Andar, com SSID jjunior
> 
> No 1 andar: GTS modo ponte AP+WDS  DHCP Desabilitado  Designado o IP fora faixa de DHCP IP(192.168.1.215) WDS habilitado e incluído os endereço MAC configurado do APRouter 2Andar. Recebendo sinal do APRouter 2 Andar (69% de sinal) com SSID jjunior
> 
> No 3 andar: GTS modo ponte AP+WDS  DHCP Desabilitado - Designado o IP fora faixa de DHCP IP(192.168.1.213) com WDS habilitado e incluído os endereço MAC do APRouter 2Andar. Recebendo sinal do APRouter 2 Andar (53% de sinal) com SSID jjunior
> ...


 Amigo, no que me fez entender, a sua perca de banda é dada em parte, por seus aps estarem todos configurados como AP+WDS...
Tente deixar apenas o primeiro AP como AP+WDS e os outros somente como WDS, para que o sinal trafegue como um túnel gerando assim, menos ruído para a sua rede.
Ou deixe o primeiro como somente como AP e os demais somente como repetidores Universais.
Saiba que configurando sua rede somente em modo AP+WDS, com três APs, terá uma perca de mais de 70% do sinal, do primeiro ao terceiro AP... Ficando assim: Primeiro AP transmite 100% segundo AP recebe os 100% sem contar as percas no caminho e repassa 50%, para o terceiro AP, que recebe os 50% e repassa 25% desse sinal.
Quanto a sua pergunta se poderá retornar o firmware para o original: pode sim, basta vc fazer essa mudança sempre por TFTP e não direto pela pagina de acesso!
Siga os passos corretamente, que não tem erro.
No mais, boa sorte.

----------


## Poemander

Olá a todos do fórum...

O ap GTS pode ser alimentado por uma fonte de 12 volts, mesmo a fonte original dele ser de 9volts por 800mA? Pretendo usar uma fonte de 12v x 1,5A para alimentá-lo e alimentar tb os coolers da caixa hermética.

Um abraço a todos.

----------


## 1929

> Olá a todos do fórum...
> 
> O ap GTS pode ser alimentado por uma fonte de 12 volts, mesmo a fonte original dele ser de 9volts por 800mA? Pretendo usar uma fonte de 12v x 1,5A para alimentá-lo e alimentar tb os coolers da caixa hermética.
> 
> Um abraço a todos.


Nesta fonte de 12v pode alimentar só o GTS, ou para usar 12V, alimenta junto o cooler?

Uma vêz deu pau num Zinwell que é 5v. e eu coloquei sem perceber uma fonte de 7.5V.

----------


## Poemander

Amigo 1929...

Na verdade quero alimentar tanto o ap quanto os coolers que tb são para 12 v (usados em processadores)... o que eu não tenho que certeza é se a regulagem é feito na próprio rádio diminuindo e estabilizando a tensão de 9v para 5v ou se ele funciona mesmo com 9v... procurei na placa do rádio algum integrado regulador do tipo 7805 mas nada encontrei...

Vc sabe informar se esse ap funciona com 5 volts?

Forte abraço...

----------


## 1929

> Amigo 1929...
> 
> Na verdade quero alimentar tanto o ap quanto os coolers que tb são para 12 v (usados em processadores)... o que eu não tenho que certeza é se a regulagem é feito na próprio rádio diminuindo e estabilizando a tensão de 9v para 5v ou se ele funciona mesmo com 9v... procurei na placa do rádio algum integrado regulador do tipo 7805 mas nada encontrei...
> 
> Vc sabe informar se esse ap funciona com 5 volts?
> 
> Forte abraço...


Os GTS são 9V. E eu entendi que voce sugeria alimentar o AP + o coller com uma fonte de 12V.
E neste caso, acho que o mais importante seria ver a amperagem se vai ser suficiente para tudo com a mesma fonte de 12V.
Mas acho que os 12V não vão cair para chegar aos 9V que o rádio pede.
Sei que se usar POE, dái vai ter a perda do cabo e os 12 poderão não chegar até lá em cima com 12 mas menos. Já vi algumas tabelas que mostram as perdas por metro no cabo UTP, mas é para comprimentos mais exagerados de cabo.

Os 5V que me referi foi noutro caso, de um zinwell que não aguentou os 7.5, já que ele é 5V.

----------


## Poemander

Amigo 1929...


Vc não entendeu errado... a minha intenção é alimentar tanto o ap quanto os 2 coolers que instalei na caixa... a minha dúvida é se essa tensão de 12v da fonte que tenho pode danificar o rádio uma vez que a fonte original dele é de 9v...

Abraço...

----------


## 1929

> Amigo 1929...
> 
> 
> Vc não entendeu errado... a minha intenção é alimentar tanto o ap quanto os 2 coolers que instalei na caixa... a minha dúvida é se essa tensão de 12v da fonte que tenho pode danificar o rádio uma vez que a fonte original dele é de 9v...
> 
> Abraço...


Acho temeroso isso. Pois são 3v a mais. Além disso, 1.5A pode ser pouco. Quanto de amperagem consome cada cooler?
Se voce conseguisse um integrado para baixar para 9V só a derivação que vai para o AP, seria o ideal

----------


## Magal

Caro 1929 vou dar meu pitaco no assunto, os reguladores aguentam até 40% a mais da sua voltagem nominal.
Um regulador 7809 (para 9volts) pode aguentar uma fonte de 12 volts sem problemas, so vai aquecer um pouco mais diminuindo a sua vida útil. 

Um forte abraço

Magal

----------


## 1929

> Caro 1929 vou dar um pitaco no assunto, os reguladores aguentam até 40% a mais da sua voltagem nominal.
> Um regulador 7809 (para 9volts) pode aguentar uma fonte de 12 volts sem problemas, so vai aquecer um pouco mais diminuindo a sua vida útil. 
> 
> Um forte abraço
> 
> Magal


Quem sou eu para duvidar, Magal.
Fico assim mais tranquilo e se precisar vou usar então 12V.
É que depois que um zinwell de 5v deu pau com uma fonte de 7.5V, fiquei temeroso.

----------


## Poemander

Amigo 1929...

Analisando a situação com mais cuidado, resolvi medir a tensão da fonte com o ela ligada ao rádio e realmente a tensão de alimentação é de 9v regulados e estabilizados, ou seja, apesar da tensão da fonte sem estar ligada ao aparelho chegar a 10v, quando está ligada ao ap ela fica com precisos 9v... 

Conclusão: o ap GTS funciona com 9v mesmo... a regulagem é feita na própria fonte e não dentro dele através de um ci 78xx como alguns rádios... assim sendo, a ligação de uma fonte de 12v provavelmente causaria danos ao aparelho...

Fica aí a informação pra quem tb estava na dúvida.


Forte abraço a todos.

----------


## 1929

Sim, mas segundo o que o Magal disse, estes 3v a mais não irão causar um problema imediato mas poderão diminuir a vida útil.
E o Magal, sabe das coisas.

----------


## Magal

Amigo, o AP GTS como todos os outros também tem um regulador interno, mesmo não sendo um 78xx.





> Amigo 1929...
> 
> Analisando a situação com mais cuidado, resolvi medir a tensão da fonte com o ela ligada ao rádio e realmente a tensão de alimentação é de 9v regulados e estabilizados, ou seja, apesar da tensão da fonte sem estar ligada ao aparelho chegar a 10v, quando está ligada ao ap ela fica com precisos 9v... 
> 
> Conclusão: o ap GTS funciona com 9v mesmo... a regulagem é feita na própria fonte e não dentro dele através de um ci 78xx como alguns rádios... assim sendo, a ligação de uma fonte de 12v provavelmente causaria danos ao aparelho...
> 
> Fica aí a informação pra quem tb estava na dúvida.
> 
> 
> Forte abraço a todos.

----------


## joaquimtc

eu coloquei o firmwer da ap router gravou masquando coloquei a licenca travou e nao abre mais o que faco para voltar o firmwer original

----------


## joaquimtc

vendo liçenca 5.70 6.1 e 7.3 [email protected]
ou mande um email para [email protected]

----------


## sergiofsm

> vendo liçenca 5.70 6.1 e 7.3 [email protected]
> ou mande um email para [email protected]


Olá amigo, desculpe, mas não entendi vc! Primeiro pede ajuda falando que travou o AP quando foi atualizar, depois aparece vendendo licenças?
Como vende algo que nem mesmo sabe usar?
Deveria antes de postar coisas desse tipo aqui, ler bem ao que se refere este fórum e entender o que quer dizer a palavra LINUX (seja livre) assim, aqui não se cobra por ser ajudado ou ajudar.
De modo que não sou moderador nem nada, mas me senti ofendido com as suas citações!!!
Se quer mesmo vender, está no lugar errado... procure no google por Mercado Livre, lá está cheio de bonzinhos iguais a vc, vendendo o que nem mesmo lhes pertence.
Não leve a mau, mas postou em local errado.
Se estivesse tentando vender aqui, algo como uma antena, um AP ou coisas parecidas, até que seria aceitável, mas licenças... faça-me um favor!!! :Withstupid:

----------


## 1929

Caraca, Sergio. Te apoio.

Não tinha visto que era o mesmo. Algo praticamente impossível de acontecer, tanto que nunca me passou pela cabeça que pudesse acontecer um negócio destes. Onde estamos.... ainda não estou acreditando que possa acontecer. Que contradição.

----------


## sergiofsm

> Caraca, Sergio. Te apoio.
> 
> Não tinha visto que era o mesmo. Algo praticamente impossível de acontecer, tanto que nunca me passou pela cabeça que pudesse acontecer um negócio destes. Onde estamos.... ainda não estou acreditando que possa acontecer. Que contradição.


então, na hora em que li e percebi que se tratava do mesmo camarada, me senti ofendido. Não só por ele está vendendo, mas tbm porque ele vem primeiro aprender como se faz isto ou aquilo, depois quer nos vender o que a ele foi dado de graça? Ou querer sugar dos próximos que viram aqui com as mesmas duvidas que ele possa ter tido e foi ajudado de graça.
É muita cara de pau!!!
Sanguessuga sem o mínimo de caráter.
Mas fazer o que, sempre haverá pessoas como este em toda parte. E assim, a humanidade vai caminhado pro lixo, não me refiro ao lixo material, mas ao lixo capitalista, mental e desvairado que faz em nome do dinheiro as pessoas ficarem cada vez mais pobres de espíritos solidários e prestativos.
Que Deus nos proteja.

Abraços

----------


## Cabral

Pessoal, 
Já aconteceu com alguém de ao tentar transferir um arquivo de um computador para outro passando pelo novo AP GTS e a taxa de transferência não passar de 25%, seja via wireless ou conectado em uma das portas eth?
Sabem me informar se isso é uma limitação normal do desse equipamento,mesmo sem usar o controle de banda? 
Pois já tentei atualizar o firmware original e disponibilizado no site da GTS de todos os modos mas não obtive sucesso em nenhum  :Boxing: , assim como foi relatado em todas as páginas sobre o equipamento em relação a outros problemas com o firmware original.

Obrigado.

----------


## Não Registrado

> Estou usando wappro 5.0 mod4 para genéricos.


amigos por favor me ajudem se souberem pois estou num sufoco de como configurar o ap pro se vcs souberem alguns videos agradeço gostaria de configurar modo ap...modo brigi envia pacotes mas nao recebe

----------


## 1929

> amigos por favor me ajudem se souberem pois estou num sufoco de como configurar o ap pro se vcs souberem alguns videos agradeço gostaria de configurar modo ap...modo brigi envia pacotes mas nao recebe


No site da Aprouter tem alguns vídeos bem explicativos.
E o firmware é praticamente o mesmo. O que muda é só aparência.

----------


## sergiofsm

> amigos por favor me ajudem se souberem pois estou num sufoco de como configurar o ap pro se vcs souberem alguns videos agradeço gostaria de configurar modo ap...modo brigi envia pacotes mas nao recebe


Olá amigo, se ainda não o fez, passe ai com mais detalhes o que pretende que te ajudo com um passo a passo, amanhã na parte da noite!!!

----------


## Almar

> Pessoal, 
> Já aconteceu com alguém de ao tentar transferir um arquivo de um computador para outro passando pelo novo AP GTS e a taxa de transferência não passar de 25%, seja via wireless ou conectado em uma das portas eth?
> Sabem me informar se isso é uma limitação normal do desse equipamento,mesmo sem usar o controle de banda? 
> Pois já tentei atualizar o firmware original e disponibilizado no site da GTS de todos os modos mas não obtive sucesso em nenhum , assim como foi relatado em todas as páginas sobre o equipamento em relação a outros problemas com o firmware original.
> 
> Obrigado.


 Aqui na minha rede consigo throughput de 4mb com esse radio gts com pings bons.

----------


## salsa13

adquiri recentemente um super ap gts (cinza), li este topico inteiro, entao resolvi fazer a atualização do firmware para o 7.3 como recomenda o sergiofsm, segui a risca o tutorial do mundo wifi ao qual jah tinha cadastro a tempos, porem apos a atualização, meu super ap , nao funfa mais, continua aprensentando a mesma faixa de ip que eu tinha antes, pingo ela no dos, ela responde a uns 20 pacotes e reinicia sozinho.. e fica assim eternamente...

já tentei resetar, deixar um tempo desligado da tomada.. e nada adiantou

gostaria de saber se tem algum jeito de resolver isso , pois pesquisei e nao encontrei nada a respeito infelizmente.. 

fico grato se alguem puder me ajudar :/

----------


## edcomrocha

> adquiri recentemente um super ap gts (cinza), li este topico inteiro, entao resolvi fazer a atualização do firmware para o 7.3 como recomenda o sergiofsm, segui a risca o tutorial do mundo wifi ao qual jah tinha cadastro a tempos, porem apos a atualização, meu super ap , nao funfa mais, continua aprensentando a mesma faixa de ip que eu tinha antes, pingo ela no dos, ela responde a uns 20 pacotes e reinicia sozinho.. e fica assim eternamente...
> 
> já tentei resetar, deixar um tempo desligado da tomada.. e nada adiantou
> 
> gostaria de saber se tem algum jeito de resolver isso , pois pesquisei e nao encontrei nada a respeito infelizmente.. 
> 
> fico grato se alguem puder me ajudar :/


O firmware deve estar corrompido ou deve ter falahdo algum pacote na atualizaçao, tente por ftp no site da wap pro e no aprouter tem como fazer é bem facil e em outros sites googlando vc tbm acha o procedimento 

Abraços

----------


## 1929

Deve ser mesmo como o Edcomrocha falou.
Tenta fazer novamente.
Eu fiz em 8 gts faz tempo. Troquei porque o firmware original do GTS é tenso.
Mas na época coloquei o aprouter 6.1 e fiz via ftp como recomenda o manual da aprouter. Não tem erro.

Esta versão tem praticamente tudo que se precisa. Atualmente estou deixando de lado os rádios com chipset RTL 8186 pois tenho notado que alguns são instáveis. Os que se comportaram mais estáveis para mim com este chipset foram os GTS e Alfa, mas com o firmware Aprouter 6.1

Tem que ver se vai ser vantagem atualizar para a versão 7 ou 8, pois apesar do tutorial do sergiofsm, muitos tem encontrado dificuldades.
Porém o Sérgio sempre tem sido muito solicito em ajudar. Logo, logo ele vai aparecer por aqui e pode dar uma ajuda.

----------


## salsa13

> O firmware deve estar corrompido ou deve ter falahdo algum pacote na atualizaçao, tente por ftp no site da wap pro e no aprouter tem como fazer é bem facil e em outros sites googlando vc tbm acha o procedimento 
> 
> Abraços


entao edcomrocha, mas como posso colocar alguma coisa nele.. se ele fica resetando sozinho, estou tentando via tftp, porem acusa tempo limite excedido

andei lendo varias formas de corrigir esse problema, porem nenhuma deu certo

procurei como colocar o proprio firmware da gts devolta apenas para saber como seria o procedimento

Newsletter

tentei dessa forma se sucesso tambem. 

se alguem aqui já passou por esse problema, ficaria grato se pudessem compartilhar a solução  :Smile:

----------


## salsa13

> googlando vc tbm acha o procedimento


estou a tarde toda googleando hehehehe e nao encontrei nada.. , acho que eu sou o único zicaa que nao consegue sequer passar um firmware.. 

no meu tp-link foi tao facil, por que logo nesse tinha que complicar as coisas :S


grato 1929, voce e o sergiofsm pelo que li desde a criação do topico, sao os que mais tem ajudado a galera.
quem sabe voces nao conseguem me ajudar tambem  :Big Grin:

----------


## salsa13

> No site da Aprouter tem alguns vídeos bem explicativos.
> E o firmware é praticamente o mesmo. O que muda é só aparência.


1929, muito obrigado.. segui o que voce me disse.. fui no site da ap router.. segui a risca a video aula e consegui ressucitar meu super ap
me economizou uma ida a sampa para fazer a troca hahaha.. 

grato a todos

bom agora vou aprender um poco como se meche no firmware ap router... sou noobie nesse novo soft ^^

abraço a todos..

----------


## 1929

> entao edcomrocha, mas como posso colocar alguma coisa nele.. se ele fica resetando sozinho, estou tentando via tftp, porem acusa tempo limite excedido
> 
> andei lendo varias formas de corrigir esse problema, porem nenhuma deu certo
> 
> procurei como colocar o proprio firmware da gts devolta apenas para saber como seria o procedimento
> 
> Newsletter
> 
> tentei dessa forma se sucesso tambem. 
> ...


Você tem certeza que ele entrou em modo FTP? Pois notei que se passar do tempo ele acaba não entrando em ftp.
E o ip para entrar em ftp no aprouter é 192.168.1.6. 
Outra coisa a observar é a fonte. POis já me aconteceu de fonte não dar a voltagem necessária e o ap reiniciar a cada 4 ou 5 minutos. As vezes ficava até um dia bom, mas depois voltava. A variação era muito pequena mas suficiente para resetar o rádio alimentado com POE de 15metros. Se colocasse na bancada com um cabo curto, não dava mais problemas mesmo que deixasse dias ligado. A conclusão que cheguei é que a fonte estava instável.

----------


## salsa13

1929, agradeço a voce é ao outro usuario ao qual tentou me ajudar tambem...

agora estou numa nova jornada.. aprender a mecher no soft.

jah consegui conectar ele. e talz.. porem ainda nao estou conseguindo navegar com ele na internet.

estou agora a procura de um manual de instruções  :Smile: 

e bola pra frente  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1929

> 1929, agradeço a voce é ao outro usuario ao qual tentou me ajudar tambem...
> 
> agora estou numa nova jornada.. aprender a mecher no soft.
> 
> jah consegui conectar ele. e talz.. porem ainda nao estou conseguindo navegar com ele na internet.
> 
> estou agora a procura de um manual de instruções 
> 
> e bola pra frente


O que fêz para estabilizar? Reinstalou o firmware?
Manual de instrução do Aprouter você baixa no site deles.

----------


## salsa13

> O que fêz para estabilizar? Reinstalou o firmware?
> Manual de instrução do Aprouter você baixa no site deles.


acho que estava segurando demais o botao reset, assim nao fazendo que o aparelho entrasse em modo tftp.
segurei por 3 segundos e consegui coloca-lo em modo tftp e assim joguei novamente a firmware junto com a licença 6.1 e depois a 7.3

O engraçado foi que pelo que li aqui no forum, ao trocar a firmware, ele volta com o ip 192.168.2.1

o meu manteve as configurações antigas do outro firmware porcaria da gts... assim como o ip e o ssid do rádio .


quanto ao manual, andei dando uma procurada no site da ap router, porem só encontro video aula, voce nao teria por um acaso o link direto para eu baixar ?

----------


## 1929

Segue em anexo o manual.
Aproveitando: fazia tempo que não entrava no site da Aprouter. Tem muita coisa nova, como gerenciador para provedores, modulos de baterias e "otras cositas mas"

----------


## shimon

ola gelera, alguem me da uma luz....tenho um gts release 3 e tentei instalar o aprouter 6.1..e nao reboto e agora liga mas so led power...alguem ja teve problemas com esse release.....

grato,

Shimon

----------


## edcomrocha

> ola gelera, alguem me da uma luz....tenho um gts release 3 e tentei instalar o aprouter 6.1..e nao reboto e agora liga mas so led power...alguem ja teve problemas com esse release.....
> 
> grato,
> 
> Shimon


Mesmo processo do colega acima, vai ter que ser por tftp pra tentar salvar, tenta resetar ele antes de tudo

Abraços

----------


## 1929

> Mesmo processo do colega acima, vai ter que ser por tftp pra tentar salvar, tenta resetar ele antes de tudo
> 
> Abraços


Edcomrocha, será que ele instalou o firmware sem tftp? Pergunto porque no manual do aprouter 6.1 dá as instruções e tem um subtítulo bem destacado: "método seguro". O outro método nem tentei.

E pelo que parece ele não está conseguindo dar reset.
Então o negócio é tentar entrar via ftp. Só que para entrar por ftp precisa cuidar bem do tempo. No manual diz 6 segundos. Se passar disso ele não entra em ftp e a gente fica tentando e sem saber o que aconteceu.

Depois de entrar pelo ftp é só seguir o manual que não tem erro. Na tela do tftp vai mostrar a barra de transferencia do arquivo. Se não aparecer o progresso da transferencia é porque não entrou em ftp. No iníco me acontecia isso e eu não sabia o que estava acontecendo.

----------


## edcomrocha

> Edcomrocha, será que ele instalou o firmware sem tftp? Pergunto porque no manual do aprouter 6.1 dá as instruções e tem um subtítulo bem destacado: "método seguro". O outro método nem tentei.
> 
> E pelo que parece ele não está conseguindo dar reset.
> Então o negócio é tentar entrar via ftp. Só que para entrar por ftp precisa cuidar bem do tempo. No manual diz 6 segundos. Se passar disso ele não entra em ftp e a gente fica tentando e sem saber o que aconteceu.
> 
> Depois de entrar pelo ftp é só seguir o manual que não tem erro. Na tela do tftp vai mostrar a barra de transferencia do arquivo. Se não aparecer o progresso da transferencia é porque não entrou em ftp. No iníco me acontecia isso e eu não sabia o que estava acontecendo.


Opa 1929, realmente tambem me deparei muito com esse erro nas minhas atualizaçoes de firmware, e ate nao atentei em dizer quando respondi pelo colega acima pois o amigo acima ja tinha dito que conseguiu pressionando o botao no tempo certo, e que antes nao dava certoi por isso, como eu apnhei com isso e de vez em quando ainda apanho pq esqueço kkkkkkk.

Bom por outro procedimento ja fiz pelo proprio browser na maioria das vezes deu certo, mais teve casos que ficou do mesmo jeito do que o amigo citou, entao fiz o procedimento por tftp e deu certo.

Muitas vezes o radio nao sobe mais pq quando baixamos nao sei o que acxontece o arquivo fica corrompido ai ja viu neh sem chace de subir.

Abraços a todos

----------


## shimon

> Mesmo processo do colega acima, vai ter que ser por tftp pra tentar salvar, tenta resetar ele antes de tudo
> 
> Abraços



amigo falei com o suporte da gts eles me falaram que o Release3 nao aceita aprouter ...pq somente tem 8mb de memoria...isso procede????...ele me envio o firmware original

----------


## 1929

> amigo falei com o suporte da gts eles me falaram que o Release3 nao aceita aprouter ...pq somente tem 8mb de memoria...isso procede????...ele me envio o firmware original


Quando fui trocar dos meus, consultei e eles também disseram que não dava.
Os meus são release 3D e estão rodando Aprouter 6.1

O que eles não querem é perder terreno na área de firmware.

----------


## edcomrocha

> Quando fui trocar dos meus, consultei e eles também disseram que não dava.
> Os meus são release 3D e estão rodando Aprouter 6.1
> 
> O que eles não querem é perder terreno na área de firmware.


Bom eu nunca constatei se os que eu ja fiz se sao release 3, se nao me engano no site da aprouter tem um local no manual do firmware 6.1 que mostra os requerimentos do sistema a ser instalado, da uma olhada la e ve se o seu se encaixa no perfil, mais creio que rode normal, faz por tftp se nao rola vc joga o original oks

Abraçois a todos

----------


## renatopg

Ae galera, primeiro qyero agradecer pela boa vontade de muitos aqui no forum... vcs são 10!
Segundo, quero dizer que após ler todos os comentarios rsrs resolvi testar o firmware 7 no meu gts, conforme indicado, mas infelizmente não rolou somente por um detalhe... 2 caracters no campo de usuario em ppoe!!! aff
vcs devem estar imaginando - quem teria um usuario gigante a ponto d não caber no campo??? rsrsr
pois é, eu tenho! mas td bem, deveria ter testado antes no simulador mas a anciedade foi tanta q fui atualizando e acabei me dando mal e tive q voltar ao firmware 1.91 do gts.

- Agora vai uma pergunta: Alguem ja testou a versão 8 do firmware ap router no gts??
Ao menos no simulador da versão 8 o meu problema com usuario gigante foi corrigido hehehe

Eu sou leigo ainda no asunto por isso pesso ajuda aos mais experientes para não fazer besteira.
Se souberem de alguma coisa me avisem por favor.

Abraço a todos

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

Seguinte gente heeeeellp.

assim gente fiz a atualização do GTS para a aprouter mas ai ele pediu para entrar com a licença gerei a mesma ele aceitou blz ate ai tudo normal, mas agora o ap não responde mais ja usei os ip de fabrica 192.168.1.1 e 192.168.2.1 mesmo assim sem resultado sera que existe alguma maneira de poder de faze-lo voltar.

sera que ta morto

obrigado a todos

----------


## edcomrocha

> Seguinte gente heeeeellp.
> 
> assim gente fiz a atualização do GTS para a aprouter mas ai ele pediu para entrar com a licença gerei a mesma ele aceitou blz ate ai tudo normal, mas agora o ap não responde mais ja usei os ip de fabrica 192.168.1.1 e 192.168.2.1 mesmo assim sem resultado sera que existe alguma maneira de poder de faze-lo voltar.
> 
> sera que ta morto
> 
> obrigado a todos


Por acaso você tentou usar o programa que indentifica o ip do radio ??
RTLAPCONF é o nome do programa, tenta usar ele se nao aparecer nada, tenta usar o modo tftp como citado em alguns post antecedente a este ok, creio que conseguira.

Abraços

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

ja tentei usar o programa citado pelo edcomrocha, porem sem resultado e não sei que ip usar em tftp então to num mato em cachorro GTS com firmware aprouter 7

----------


## harengar

gente tomei vergonha e me registrei, se puder ajudar em algo ficarei sempre por aki...... claro que tenho mais a aprender do que ensinar porém tomas ai...sou o cara do GTS morto 
kkkkkkkkk

----------


## 1929

> gente tomei vergonha e me registrei, se puder ajudar em algo ficarei sempre por aki...... claro que tenho mais a aprender do que ensinar porém tomas ai...sou o cara do GTS morto 
> kkkkkkkkk



Bem vindo!

No site da Aprouter tem o manual. Baixa ele e le com atenção. tem lá como entrar em modo FTP. Normalmente os rádios vão ficar com 192.168.1.6 em ftp.
Dai é usar um programinha de ftp para colocar o firmware.
Agora vou dizer uma coisa para voces? Não acho vantagem em querer usar o Aprouter acima do 6.1 para usar o radinho como cliente, pois todas as melhorias das versões novas não uso, pois tenho o MK como servidor e uso ainda alguns destes radinhos só como cliente, então é o básico mesmo e a versão é mais estável.

----------


## renatopg

Saaalve galera...

Acredito que ninguem deve ter feito o teste com a versão do Aprouter 8 ainda né??

Enquanto aguardo alguem me dizer se serve ou não, quero compartilhar um pequeno problema que notei aqui na minha rede...

Conforme relatei anteriormente, a atualização que fiz para o aprouter 7 foi frustrada. Devido a isso tive que voltar a utilizar o firmware do gts e no site encontrei disponivel a versão "1.91" e foi essa mesmo que utilizei.

Até ai td bem, até tinha algumas funções atualizadas que me ajudaram um pouco.
O problema agora que percebi são algumas oscilações em alguns computadores que conectam na minha rede via wireless, um exemplo é um amigo que utiliza antena de grade da Aquario e a conexão começou a cair de 2 em 2 minutos em media e algumas vezes nem conecta!! "Antes conectava altumaticamente e mt estavel"

Após quebrar a cabeça descobri que desativando o software da antena e configurando o perfil no windows ele fica melhor e para de cair, porem assim que reinicia o pc ele volta a dar conflito e é necessario desativar novamente o software da antena para conseguir conectar, ou seja, não conecta mais automatico, seja configurando somente no software da antena ou do windows acontece o mesmo problema de conflito assim que reinicia o pc.

Se alguem souber como resolver isso ficarei mt grato.
Estou encaminhando para GTS também para ver oq eles me falam a respeito disso e volto aqui para postar a resposta deles ok

Abraço a tds e fiquem na Paz

----------


## 1929

Quando voce diz: soft da antena, é porque está usando a antena conectada por cabo USB?

----------


## renatopg

> Quando voce diz: soft da antena, é porque está usando a antena conectada por cabo USB?


Isso mesmo, a antena da Aquario tem um cabo que é conectado no micro via USB

----------


## 1929

> Isso mesmo, a antena da Aquario tem um cabo que é conectado no micro via USB


Desconfiei que fosse. Eu particularmente não gosto de USB. Já tive problemas quando comecei.
Trabalha muito bem quando cabo extensor é curto. Mas para distãncias maiores é problemático. A energia precisa chegar estável lá em cima e como ela já entra escassa, pode perder amperagem pelo caminho.

Basta uma oscilação na porta usb e cai mesmo. E notei que isso às vezes depende também do pc onde estiver instalado, pois a alimentação do adaptador é fornecida pelo pc. O único adaptador usb que consegui estabilizar conexão em 10m foi o da Aprouter.

----------


## CyberFabio

Antes de mais nada gostaria de parabenizar amigos aqui pelo grande trabalho que vcs tem feito pois 100 vcs saberem ja ajudarão muita gente, gente que boa parte não se manifestam somente lêem o que aqui estão escrito, explicado e coloca em pratica, e derrepente na empolgação do sucesso conquistado não retorna para agradecer a vcs :Adore: , no qual fazem simplesmente para nos ajudar nos desconhecidos e meros internauta. Digo isso pq ate então eu fui um desses pois sofria muito com meu ap gts no qual tenho alguns amigos e parentes em minha rede ( aprox. 30 pessoas) no qual dividimos uma conecção de 8mb e por incrível que pareça tudo cabeado rs, no qual vivia travando e era super lento não a coneccao mais sim a firmware que de vez em quando travava e nem por decreto conseguia acessar novamente ou fazer qualquer tipo de bloqueio de conecçao dos maus pagantes no final do mês (isso com firmware original ou msm atualizado por ajuda do próprio suporte do fabricante), cheguei a comprar a firmware da WAP PRO porem não satisfeito com alguns recursos que deixo a desejar e muito mais com o suporte que por diversas vezes tentei entrar em contato por telefone e por email no qual nem retorno me deu, restringia limete de coneccao para ips cadastrado porem os não cadastrado ele deixava alevante (a disposição de qualquer um usar)e devido a essa duvida no qual não conseguia ser sanado arrisquei fazer o teste como feito por diversos amigos aqui do site, firmeware AP ROUNTER 7.3 que por desespero e irritação por parte do suporte da WAP PRO não pude mais esperar então arrisquei fazer a atualização com risco de perder o aparelho e por fim td funciono do jeito que precisava porem fiquei com um probleminha q tenho observado e não sei realmente se isso so acontece em minha rede pois ate então ninguém comento ate hj aqui no site, seria a respeito do msnmessenger pois alguns computadores não aceita logar nem acessar a conta de email pelo site o messenger ainda da a mensagem dizendo NÃO É POSSÍVEL ENTRAR NO WINDOWS LIVE MESSENGER dando o código de erro 80048820 já fiz muita pesquisa e diversos sites informa algumas problemas que possa causar esse erro como por exemplo atualizar a data e a hora digitar alguns comandos no prompt (dos) limpar isso limpar aquilo outro e já fiz de tudo porem não funciona e se eu pego esse computador e ligo em uma outra coneccao ele já funciona normalmente ou então reformatando o computador por uma versão sem ser modificada porem não tenho como ficar dando suporte a cada vez que os meus colegas dizem que o msn não esta funcionado no principio ate aceitei mais já decorrido um período de tempo não agüento mais instalar windows. Espero que alguém possa me ajudar a solucionar esse mistério que me assombra a um bom tmp. :Saint: 
Equipamento:
Modem adsl2+ intelbras (modem intelbras gkm 1200e) modo bridge
Super AP Gts Release 3D (firmware AP Rounter 7.3) modo Router
Conf. 
*Modo*
AP
*Banda*
2.4 GHz (B)
*Canal*
9
*Criptografia*
WPA2
*Clientes Conectados*
1
*Tx Rate Atual*
11 Mbps 
*Potência de TX (CCK): 12dbm(16m)*
*TX Power (OFDM): 12dbm(16m)*
*Configuração de TCP/IP*
*Tipo de Configuração* Fixed IP 
*Endereço IP*
192.168.254.127 
*Máscara de Rede*
255.255.255.0 
*Gateway Padrão*
0.0.0.0 
*Configuração da porta WAN*
*Tipo de Configuração* PPPoE Connected 
*IP Address*
201.79.187.228 
*Máscara de Rede*
255.255.255.255 
*Gateway Padrão*
200.217.90.48 
*Endereço MAC*
00:12:0e:24:42:25 
*Controle de Banda*
*Controle por Interface*
Desligado 
*Controle por IP*
Ligado 
*Controle por MAC*
Desligado 
*Firewall do Controle de Banda*
Ligado 
*Configuração do DHCP*
*DHCP Server*
Disabled 

Cbu.cof

1,192.168.254.1,300,0, FABIO
1,192.168.254.2,300,0, FABIO NETBOOK
1,192.168.254.3,300,0, FABIO CELULAR NOKIA E71
(E POR AI VAI DIVERSOS OUTROS IPS SEGUINDO ESSA ORDEM ACIMA)
cbu.sh
firewall.sh

----------


## 1929

Experimenta baixar o valor do MTU na máquina do cliente. Pode acontecer que haja alguma perda de pacote e isso impede a conexão.
Comigo resolveu. Tive dois clientes que não conectavam de jeito nenhum. Só baixando o MTU
E dá para usar o TCPOptimizer para fazer isso.

----------


## CyberFabio

> Experimenta baixar o valor do MTU na máquina do cliente. Pode acontecer que haja alguma perda de pacote e isso impede a conexão.
> Comigo resolveu. Tive dois clientes que não conectavam de jeito nenhum. Só baixando o MTU
> E dá para usar o TCPOptimizer para fazer isso.


Vamos em parte
baixei o (SG TCP Optimizer2.0.3) abri em meu computador no qual o msn esta funcionando perfeitamente e exportei a configuracao do windows provavelmente MTU salvei e mandei importar nesse outro computador no qual o msn nao abre reiniciei o pc e.....FUNCIONOWWW....
vc é muito fera sow seu fan muito obrigado me salvo horas e mais horas de instalacoes de windos...rs
parabens migo vc realmente é O CARA valeu msm mais uma vez por tudo...
 :Wink:

----------


## 1929

Tem uma maneira mais simples e segura. Pois pode acontecer que o valor do mtu numa máquina não seja a ideal para outra máquina. Por coincidencia deu certo.

Mas é simples. Abre o tcpoptimizer e vai na opçao custom settings. Dai vai abrir a possibilidade de alterar o valor do mtu que por default aparece como 1500.
Daí vai testanto trocar e vai pedir para reiniciar a máquina.

Tem outra maneira de escolher o mtu para uma máquina específica da rede. Neste link da abusar.org tem o tutorial. Este é o ideal pois ajusta para aquela situação específica.

ABUSAR - Associação Brasileira dos Usuários de Acesso Rápido

----------


## felipeh2g

Olá amigos sou novo aki no forum,entao e o seguinte eu troquei a firmware do meu Super AP GTS pois firmware padrao e uma droga,entao tudo ocorreu normal,so que na tela de configuração do radio nao abriu a opção sair ,isso e normal mesmo? e eu percebi que nao aparece que estou conectado,aparece clientes conectador 0,mas eu consigo navegar normalemnte e uso internet net virtua.agradeço se me ajudarem

----------


## becker52

Amigos, tenho um problema diferente dos que eu pude ler até agora neste tópico. Meu AP GTS é release 4.x e eu já atualizei o firmware original para a última versão - 2.0 . A performance melhorou muito mas tenho o seguinte problema: todos os dias 1 ou mais rádios travam (tenho 4) mas somente a interface wireless. Ninguém consegue conectar-se via wireless mas a interface web (via cabo) funciona normalmente. Reiniciando o rádio através da própria interface web tudo volta ao normal até o próximo travamento. Alguém tem idéia do que pode ser isso? O Suporte da GTS ainda está analisando o problema (já se vão mais de 3 semanas ...) Desde já agradeço pela ajuda.

----------


## 1929

Quantos clientes em média tem nestes que travam? E que velocidade dá para eles?

----------


## becker52

Aqui na empresa não fazemos nenhum tipo de controle de banda nos access points. Deixamos para fazer no roteador com Linux que temos rodando. Os access poins são usados apenas para facilidade dos usuários com notebooks (em torno de 40). Cada um dos 4 access points lida com um número bem pequeno de usuários por vez, algo em torno de 10 no máximo. Mais uma informação: usamos wpa2 .
Obrigado por sua atenção.

----------


## 1929

> Aqui na empresa não fazemos nenhum tipo de controle de banda nos access points. Deixamos para fazer no roteador com Linux que temos rodando. Os access poins são usados apenas para facilidade dos usuários com notebooks (em torno de 40). Cada um dos 4 access points lida com um número bem pequeno de usuários por vez, algo em torno de 10 no máximo. Mais uma informação: usamos wpa2 .
> Obrigado por sua atenção.


E a banda que dá para cada usuário? Estes 10 entram sempre ao mesmo tempo? Pergunto isso pois se a banda for alta e muito tráfego, nossa bendita wireless modo B/G não aquenta passar muito mesmo.
Se tiver 10 usuários mas com 1 mega cada, já viu né?
Outra coisa é sobre a alimentação. É com POE? Se for, pode aumentar a voltagem na fonte.
Os GTS são 9V, mas dá para alimentar tranquilo com 12V. Principalmente se for alimentado via POE dá uma perda de voltagem num cabo comprido.

----------


## becker52

Olha, na verdade os travamentos ocorrem também durante o dia, quando os usuários estão usando a rede, mas onde eles ocorrem com mais frequência é durante a noite, quando não há ninguém usando. Chegamos pela manhã e já não é possivel conectar via wireless, lembrando que só o que para de permitir o acesso é a interface wireless, o rádio permanece com acesso normal se acessado através do cabo. A propósito da alimentação, as fontes que acompanham estes rádios é chaveada, de 7.5V (não 9V como você disse) e eles ficam em posições de fácil acesso, o que torna desnecessário o uso de poe. O que está me parecendo é que existe algum bug no driver da interface wireless ou no software associado. Já tive problemas deste tipo com linux usando placas com chip Broadcom, mas nunca com Realtek.

----------


## edcomrocha

Amigo becker52, tenta usar o firmaware da aprouter, pelo que eu entendi você esta usando o original da GTS.
Ja usei os firm original desses radio e de vez em quando tinha algum tipo de problema, apos atializado para aprouter nunca mais houve um travamento ou coisa do tipo.

Abraços

----------


## becker52

É verdade, estou usando o firmware 2.0 da GTS. Entretanto, pelo que entendi o da APRouter é pago. É isso mesmo? A propósito, meus AP's são release 4.x, eles são compativeis com qual versão do firmware da APRouter?

----------


## edcomrocha

> É verdade, estou usando o firmware 2.0 da GTS. Entretanto, pelo que entendi o da APRouter é pago. É isso mesmo? A propósito, meus AP's são release 4.x, eles são compativeis com qual versão do firmware da APRouter?


 É isso mesmo, ele é pago, tanto ele como o wap-pro, sobre valores nao sei te informar, mais se der uma lida desde o inicio do post, vai ver como faze-lo funcionar no seu ap, nao tenho certeza porque faz muito tempo que nao atualizo um firmware desse, mais acho que é o pra rtl8186 generico de 5 portas, se alguem ter certeza favor dizer.

Abraços

----------


## leonardosnake

> É isso mesmo, ele é pago, tanto ele como o wap-pro, sobre valores nao sei te informar, mais se der uma lida desde o inicio do post, vai ver como faze-lo funcionar no seu ap, nao tenho certeza porque faz muito tempo que nao atualizo um firmware desse, mais acho que é o pra rtl8186 generico de 5 portas, se alguem ter certeza favor dizer.
> 
> Abraços



Tai tenho a mesma duvida e a proposito a versao do ap router que vou atualizar pode ser a ultima 9x? ou 8x ? alguem ja testou ?

----------


## leonardosnake

Pessoal vou testar a versao 9x da ap router acho que serve nesse gts ne nao encontrei nada na net mais vou testar posto resultados

----------


## leonardosnake

atualizei por tftp para 9.0 ai nao pega os protocolo aut ...
eu configurei manualmente para a faixa q a ap router utiliza 192.168.2.1 ai consegui entra nas config e enviar a licença mais ai mesmo assim nao salva as configuraçao e nao passa a pegar o ip automaticamente e esse roteador para esse firmware era pra dar certo pq pede rtl 8186 e o resto nao lembro mais ja confirmei ...
alguem ajuda ?

----------


## leonardosnake

RESOLVIDO .....


Atualizei para versão 9.3 variante 8186-M1 gerei a prelic enviei para o suporte ap router e foi gerado a licença ai fiz o upload dexei a cnx local para pegar ip automaticamente ele pegou e está salvando e gerenciando tudo perfeitamente estou feliz com essa firmware é simplesmente perfeita agradeço a todos é um caso RESOVIDO ... xDD duvidas postem que informa  :Trytofly:

----------


## MMAF32

Boa noite Leonardo snake!

Eu tambem tenho um ap igual esse seu,comprei a licença 9.3plus ,mas não consegui fazer ela funcionar corretamente ,quando atualizo só consigo acessar o ap trocando o ip da minha placa de rede para:192.168.2.2 ,e gostaria de saber se seu ap tambem ficou com a luz cpu apagada depois da atualização,e qual o procedimento que vc usou para atualizar??


Obrigado

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

então cara blz ?
atualizei para 9.3 8186-M1 (tem que ser M1) A plus não sei se funfa ... fiz assim atualizei por tftp e mudei a faixa de ip e gateway manualmente na cnx local ... upei a licença e pronto coloquei pra pegar ip automatico e ele passa a funcionar normalmente e fazendo as config pelo navegador .

----------


## MMAF32

Obrigado por responder. Eu consegui ,mas a luz cpu do ap não esta acendendo acende todas ,menos a cpu,o seu ap tambem ficou assim?

Obrigado!

----------


## CyberFabio

OLA TURMA
BOA TARDE.
HJ FIZ A MIGRAÇÃO DA OPERADORA OI PARA GVT, A ANTIGA CONECÇÃO ERA ADSL2+ DE 10MB PASSANDO P. GVT TB 10MB, NESSE MEIO TEMPO DEVIDO A PORTABILIDADE ACABEI FICANDO POR UM PERÍODO DE ALGUNS DIAS COM AS 2 INTERNET FUNCIONANDO AQUI, POREM AO CONFIGURAR O AP DA GTS NO QUAL ESTA ATUALIZADO PELA FIRMWARE AP ROUTER V7.3-PTBR, ELE DIZ ESTA CONECTADO POREM NÃO NAVEGA. SE EU RETIRO O CABO E PLUGO EM MEU COMPUTADOR ELE NAVEGA NORMALMENTE, FIZ O TESTE COM O MODEM FORNECIDO PELA GVT E TB COM O MEU ANTIGO MODEM CORRIGINDO ASSIM AS CONFIGURAÇÕES, TROCANDO O VCI DE 33 (OI) PARA 35 (GVT) DEIXANDO COMO BRIDGING E NO MEU GTS MUDEI O LOGUIM E A SENHA PARA O FORNECIDO PELA GVT NO QUAL TINHA FEITO O TESTE ANTES VIA COMPUTADOR P. SABER SE REALMENTE ERA O LOGUIM E A SENHA INFORMADOS POR ELES, :-( TB NÃO FUNCIONO, NAO NAVEGA DE MANEIRA ALGUMA NO STATUS DO AP DIZ ESTA CONECTADO POREM MSM ASSIM NAO NAVEGA TENTEI FAZER VIA MODEM ROUNTER E MSM ASSIM NÃO FUNCIONA. VOLTEI AS CONFIGURAS DA OI NO MEU MODEM ANTIGO E FUNCIONA PERFEITAMENTE. IMAGINEI SER ALGUM COMFLITO DE END. IP CONFERI MAIS AMBOS MODENS USA O MSM END. IP.
CREIO CONFIGURAÇÃO DE FIREWALL E CONTROLE DE BANDA NÃO DEVE DE TER NADA COM ISSO POIS ATE ENTÃO NADA FOI MODIFICADO, A WIRELESS CONTINUA FUNCIONANDO NORMALMENTE, POR VIA DAS DUVIDAS DESABILITEI O CONTROLE DE BANDA E FIREWALL E TB NAO FUNCIONO NAO TENHO MAIS IDÉIA DO QUE FAZER.
ALGUMA DICA?
AGRADECO ATE ENTAO PELA ATENCAO.
SEM MAIS

----------


## MMAF32

Bom dia!! 

Como vc disse que ambos os modens usa o mesmo ip ,tenta trocar o ip do gts.Eu desisti de colocar firmwares diferentes nesse roteados...nunca da certo ,a gts me mandou um firmware 2.0 que tem habilitado o controle cck e ofdm podem assim reduzir ruidos baixando a potencia ,agora co os testes que fiz percebi que o broqueio de p2p funciona que é uma beleza ,correigiu um bug nas letras em segurança ,lista de filtros ativos .Agora o ap da rodando lisinho,porenquanto não deu nem uma travada.Ja ia me esquesendo ...se quiser o firmware passa seu email que mando nele.Abraços..

----------


## CyberFabio

> a gts me mandou um firmware 2.0 que tem habilitado o controle cck e ofdm


posso ate pegar o firmware com vc porem terei de autenticar meu gts pelo meu mac com o pessoal do suporte, trocar o ip poderia ate tentar mais nao seria viavew ja que é um end. diferente do ap e tb atualmente teria de trocar todos os ips das outras maquinas ja que atualmente sao mais de 35 pontos devido tb deixar configurdo o ap com o DHCP desligado e os pcs ficao com ip manual fixo :-( mais de qualquer forma segue end email [email protected]

----------


## CyberFabio

mais sera q ele vai me dá o controle de qos tb. pois o importante p. mim atualmente é o controle dessa minha banda entre todos esses computadores.

----------


## MMAF32

Aqui ta funcionando de boa...se quiser testar te mando no email.

----------


## jcalven

O meu ap gts é o mais antigo, modelo azul e branco, quando tento fazer o upload do firmware 7. da erro de arquivo, alguém poderia me ajudar? fiz direitinho conforme o tutorial

----------


## Almar

Alguem tem o arquivo que tinha no link do forum mundo wifi divulgado no inicio do topico, com o firmware e o gerador para atualizar o gts para ap prouter 7.3 ? pois o link lá ta quebrado.... se alguem ainda tiver e puder me passar fico agradecido: [email protected]

----------


## fredyjenai

Se alguem tiver o tutorial mas o firmware por favor me mandem pois os links que vi estão quebrados 
ficaria muito satisfeito se vocês me ajudarem: E-mail:[email protected]

----------

